# 07/31 - Raw Discussion Thread - Three's A Crowd & A Beast Is Waiting



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, July 31, 2017: Triple Threat showdown in Steel City*
> 
> Live on Raw in Pittsburgh, all of Universal Champion Brock Lesnar’s SummerSlam opponents will collide in what’s sure to be a hellacious Triple Threat Match. Will it be Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman or Samoa Joe who gains key momentum en route to The Biggest Event of the Summer?


*Three’s a crowd*












> Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman and Samoa Joe will meet Universal Champion Brock Lesnar in a Fatal 4-Way Match at SummerSlam, but first they’ll battle it out in a Triple Threat Match as Raw rolls through Pittsburgh.
> 
> Each of these Superstars has proven formidable in recent weeks, with Joe taking The Beast to the limit at WWE Great Balls of Fire, Strowman earning an Ambulance Match victory that very night and The Big Dog momentarily putting The Monster Among Men on the shelf. However, their greatest proving ground yet will be the City of Champions. Who will leave Pittsburgh with a victory over two of their three opponents at The Biggest Event of the Summer?


*Jason Jordan to speak out on “Miz TV”*












> Jason Jordan has done his fair share of interviews since Raw General Manager Kurt Angle revealed that the former SmackDown Tag Team Champion is his son, but now the “gold-blooded” Superstar is set to be grilled by The Miz on “Miz TV,” live in Angle’s home city of Pittsburgh.
> 
> What questions might The A-Lister have in store for Jordan? Will we learn of his true aspirations now that he has joined Team Red? One thing’s for sure, even though Jordan’s the son of the Raw GM, The Miz won’t be pulling any punches.


*Brothers in arms*












> Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins clearly still have issues they need to work out, but their alliance nevertheless proved successful when they defeated The Miz and his Miztourage in a 3-on-2 Handicap Match last week on Raw.
> 
> The former brothers were overcome with emotion after winning their first bout as a team in three years, and The Kingslayer attempted to cement that reconciliation with an extended fist — an all-too-appropriate olive branch for the onetime Shield members. The Lunatic Fringe either didn’t notice or completely ignored the gesture, leading the WWE Universe to wonder: What’s going through Ambrose’s mind these days? Will he ever forgive Rollins for betraying The Hounds of Justice, or are those wounds just too deep?


*Hardy Boyz and “good brothers,” meet Team Red’s “top guys”*












> The Revival might have been waylaid after Dash Wilder was sidelined with a broken jaw, but the self-proclaimed “top guys” are making up for lost time in recent weeks, first targeting and defeating The Hardy Boyz, then scoring a win over Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson — both tandems former bearers of the Raw Tag Team Titles.
> 
> Matt & Jeff forced The Revival into retreat last week, but it’s clear that the newcomers are inching toward Cesaro & Sheamus’ Raw Tag Team Titles. Will The Revival become our next Raw Tag Team Champions?


*Bálor to Wyatt: “Let’s play”*












> As Finn Bálor prepared to finish off Elias in a No Disqualification Match this past Monday night, Bray Wyatt emerged to lay out the Irishman with Sister Abigail, helping Team Red’s loathed crooner pick up a tainted victory over WWE’s first Universal Champion.
> 
> Following the bout, Bálor told WWE.com, “If Bray Wyatt wants to play games, let’s play.”
> 
> ...





Spoiler: SPOILER



:brock4


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't expect the 3 way to get to far before the Beast makes his entrance. Hopefully they provide a mini preview for the carnage awaiting at Summerslam.

With Bray and Finn, if you want me to get interested, have Bray and Finn just play mind games with another with Finn teasing The Demon.

Whether it's on this show or next week I expect there to be some kind of 4 way tag to determine a new #1 contender for the tag titles between Rollins & Ambrose, The Hardyz, The Revival, and The Club.

And Miz is going to have to do some good work to pull some personality out of Jason Jordan.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Lesnar scheduled?

Fuck, imagine the 3 way about to get under way and the WWE doing the right thing by having Lesnar coming down so the match never officially starts. Only for Heyman to cut his droning promo to get Lesnar heat and say that his client doesn't fight and won't be competing until Summerslam. 

The three in the ring then just absolutely beat the shit out of eachother with Lesnar then giving the last man standing an F5 to end the show. THAT is how you continue to build this match. I don't want to see ANY of these lot in matches against eachother UNTIL Summerslam.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe the MizTv segment will bring out a new IC title contender in Jordan, while Ambrose and Rollins go after the tag titles. They got the last laugh on Miz and his cronies, so they should move on from them.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

How has Reigns proved to be formidable in the last weeks?
He lost against all three men and needed to run over Strowman with an ambulance to keep him from beating him up, for exactly one week. Then, Reigns picked up where he left, being beaten up by Braun Strowman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very much looking forward to...

*- Main Event Scene:* I am expecting the triple threat to go on for a bit and then Lesnar coming out, interfering and it ending in a no contest. Wouldn't be a good idea to have a clean finish on this match no matter who wins. I also think we'll see short backstage interviews of Reigns, joe and Braun before the match and possibly they also show Heyman roaming around backstage to let people know that Lesnar is there or will show up in order to create more anticipation for the main event match of the night. Should be a good match before the eventual interference by Lesnar and all three men should have a good showing just like they did on the brawl the week before.

*- Rollins & Ambrose:* Should be interesting to see how they follow up the whole hugging after the match and Ambrose leaving Rollins hanging while reaching out for the Shield fist bump. They could do a in ring segment with both as I don't expect them to have a match this week but rather some interaction with Sheamus/Cesaro who could interrupt the in ring segment to start setting things up for a match at SummerSlam.

*- The rest:* Lost quite a bit of interest in the women's division due to Sasha losing to Bayley and being left out of the title match at SummerSlam so not really invested in anything there other than being curious what they'll do with Sasha. The MizTV segment likely leads to an IC title match between Jordan and Miz at SummerSlam and we'll likely see some promo between Wyatt and Balor to build the feud for their SummerSlam match.

So essentially for me this night is all about the main event scene and also whatever progression they do with Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins/Ambrose storyline killing it thus far. The logic and continuity are clearly both being used mostly just in this storyline and nothing else as is the norm with WWE. Can't wait to see what happens next. They've killed it in talking segments as well as matches. Let's do this!

:mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Please...just turn Bray Wyatt face.

I haven't watched any WWE in months, but the way they're treating this guy is criminal. Let's give him more meaningless backstage promos! Why not? Fucking mongs.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

More good build hopefully, Raw on a nice roll of producing shows with actual continuity.

Main event shouldn't have a clear winner, another mass brawl to break out to end the show would be marvellous.

Fully expect Ambrose & Rollins to go on and be cemented in the Tag Title picture.

Miz & Jordan segment will be a very interesting watch, important night for Jordan to get over.

Said it last week, Balor vs Wyatt feud will only work if Balor brings out the demon character.

Still not a fan of the Women's division but going forward seeds need to be planted for a Sasha heel turn.

Finally I hope Elias isn't kept off TV this week, he's been absolute gold recently.


----------



## Turbulent_ (Jul 29, 2017)

Watching for the great main event scene!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

People keep expecting Brock to involve himself in the main event. Why though? Logically it would make more sense for him to sit back and watch his three SummerSlam opponents destroy one another.

If anything, expect Roman to win the match by pinning Samoa Joe, and then Lesnar appears to hit an F-5 and close the show.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The real A show :tripsblessed


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

They are in Angle's hometown...they always seem to have a nice crowd.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm soooo excited for the next installment of the Ambrollins storyline :mark: It's the highlight of my week seeing those two together. Let's hope for some movement towards a tag title shot!

The triple threat should be good too.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Let's hope for some movement towards a tag title shot!


I think we'll definitely see some interaction between Rollins/Ambrose and Sheamus/Cesaro to start building up for a SummerSlam match. They could do individual matches over the next two weeks like Rollins/Cesaro and Ambrose/Sheamus as well.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Honestly, super excited for RAW this week. Build towards one of my most hyped Fatal 4-Ways of all time. Expecting Brock to come and rip shit up in the triple threat so we don't see these guys wrestle much. At least I hope so, they shouldn't be spoiling that match in any capacity before SummerSlam.

Ambrose/Rollins storyline :mark:

:yay



TKOW said:


> People keep expecting Brock to involve himself in the main event. Why though? Logically it would make more sense for him to sit back and watch his three SummerSlam opponents destroy one another.
> 
> If anything, expect Roman to win the match by pinning Samoa Joe, and then Lesnar appears to hit an F-5 and close the show.


Because Brock ain't no pussy ass bitch and isn't scared of taking on all 3 guys at once. They've been trash talking and saying they will win the Championship, Brock needs to show them who's still the champ.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:braun



Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm soooo excited for the next installment of the Ambrollins storyline :mark: It's the highlight of my week seeing those two together. Let's hope for some movement towards a tag title shot!
> 
> The triple threat should be good too.


How would you feel about a Ambrose heel turn down the line?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> How has Reigns proved to be formidable in the last weeks?
> He lost against all three men and needed to run over Strowman with an ambulance to keep him from beating him up, for exactly one week. Then, Reigns picked up where he left, being beaten up by Braun Strowman.


How did Joe "take the Beast to the limit"? That would imply something more than an eight minute match and a table spot. It's just to hype up RAW, shit's not that deep in what's essentially an advertisement.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the triple threat and the potential on what Lesnar may do. They could just have Heyman cut his usual promo but with Brock's three opponents having a match on the same night, i'd imagine Lesnar would want to send some sort of message tbh.

I'm liking the Rollins/Ambrose stuff too.


----------



## Theszpress22 (Sep 2, 2016)

Make Brock the referee. But he may be too lazy to count.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















:coke


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


Doing both at once is where it is at


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Readying my morphine drip for RAW.  Triple Threat will draw some eyeballs. Need Jason Jordan to be rechristened The Bastard and I'll be pleased. :mark


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:braun


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not Raw but don't feel like making a thread for it but supposedly these are some of the topics on "Bring it to the table" tonight after Raw

_Enzo's backstage heat
Sasha Banks' personality affecting her standing with the company
Brock Lesnar / Jon Jones
Cena & Reigns' jabbing on Twitter_

As always take with a grain of salt just what I read


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Lesnar wreaking havoc is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some info for RAW tonight via PWInsider...

[spoiler="RAW]For those of you who were expecting Big Cass vs. Big Show to be announced for the Summerslam PPV, you won't have to wait that long, as they are scheduled to face off tonight on Raw, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

Bayley vs. Nia Jax is also set for tonight's broadcast.

The show will also be Kurt Angle's first appearance in Pittsburgh since his WWE return.[/spoiler]


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol watch Nia beat Bayely and then it lead to what people thought Summerslam was going to be, the Fatal 4 way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I sure hope that's not the case as it would still just be a mess.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It's going to be good!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

JC00 said:


> lol watch Nia beat Bayely and then it lead to what people thought Summerslam was going to be, the Fatal 4 way.


Man, I really hope not. If they're going to add to the SummerSlam match, make Sasha the special guest referee. That could add some interest to it and be a good way to plant her heel turn. 

Also, enough of Bayley/Nia. Even though, Emma's not really going anywhere, give Bayley a match with her at least.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Doing both at once is where it is at


I prefer the *3 STEP Approach* best......


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I sure hope that's not the case as it would still just be a mess.


Wouldn't put it past them. The Raw women's match has literally been changing almost weekly according to reports. 

Or it's the alternative and Bayley beats Alexa, Sasha and Nia in consecutive weeks after basically being buried all of June and half of July. Which is example of why her character just doesn't fit with WWE's main roster "change of a dime" writing style.

Although I guess there is a third option. Alexa does a run-in and her and Nia beat Bayley down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JC00 said:


> Wouldn't put it past them. The Raw women's match has literally been changing almost weekly according to reports.
> 
> I mean it's not any worse than Bayley beating Alexa, Sasha and Nia in consecutive weeks after basically being buried all of June and half of July


The money match for SummerSlam is Sasha vs Alexa, the feud was already there but these people apparently can't see it. Their insistence on trying to run with Bayley as the top woman of the division is what has sent things off the rails . I don't think Bayley will work.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAW has been really good these last few weeks so those gifs are better suited for Smackdown at the moment.



JC00 said:


> lol watch Nia beat Bayely and then it lead to what people thought Summerslam was going to be, the Fatal 4 way.


God I hope not. Having Bayley lose would just kill what little momentum she's gained recently.



Dolorian said:


> The money match for SummerSlam is Sasha vs Alexa, the feud was already there but these people apparently can't see it. Their insistence on trying to run with Bayley as the top woman of the division is what has sent things off the rails . I don't think Bayley will work.


Things went off the rail when Charlotte beat Sasha at HIAC for the title. It's been off the rails ever since. What do you people want with Sasha? Do you want her to get a heel turn or a match with Bliss at Summerslam because she can't do both.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

JDP2016 said:


> RAW has been really good these last few weeks so those gifs are better suited for Smackdown at the moment.


You don't want to know what I all have to consume to get ready for Smackdown currently :andre


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the triple threat match, be interesting to see how Lesnar gets involved. If the Alexa/Bayley match at Summerslam doesn't lead to a Sasha heel turn, then I don't understand why they booked it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Things went off the rail when Charlotte beat Sasha at HIAC for the title. It's been off the rails ever since. What do you people want with Sasha? Do you want her to get a heel turn or a match with Bliss at Summerslam because she can't do both.


Yes as I noted in another post Charlotte winning at HIAC last year really killed the momentum of the division. For my part I have not really asked for a Sasha heel turn, I think her current character was fine once she dropped the whole "women's revolution" and childhood dream talk and the pandering. She has been fine in that regard. I just wanted Sasha to continue her feud with Alexa which had already been setup for an eventual match at SummerSlam but was shafted just for the sake of trying yet again to run with Bayley which is what is getting things off the rails yet again.



JDP2016 said:


> RAW has been really good these last few weeks so those gifs are better suited for Smackdown at the moment.


Oh I know, I just post those gifs to mess around


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yes as I noted in another post Charlotte winning at HIAC last year really killed the momentum of the division. For my part I have not really asked for a Sasha heel turn, I think her current character was fine once she dropped the whole "women's revolution" and childhood dream talk and the pandering. She has been fine in that regard. I just wanted Sasha to continue her feud with Alexa which had already been setup for an eventual match at SummerSlam but *was shafted for absolutely no reason.*


Excuse me for being a smart ass, but they wouldn't of shafted it if they didn't have a reason, obviously. (Nevermind, you corrected yourself, I'll now go hang my head in shame)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

nm


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> See my edited post. But kayfabe speaking it doesn't makes sense just the same way they didn't follow through with the *character change they hinted at with Bayley after her loss at ER.* The division just feels incoherent with no clear direction.


You mean back to day 1 Bayley? Yeah, no one what's to see that believe me, they're better off doing what they're doing now only to have the rug pulled from underneath her at the finish line.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What character change? Did anyone watch her interview with Graves? She made it clear she wasn't gonna change her character and was gonna keep doing what she's been doing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> You mean back to day 1 Bayley? Yeah, no one what's to see that believe me, they're better off doing what they're doing now only to have the rug pulled from underneath her at the finish line.


Well I didn't watch her run down on NXT so I wouldn't know about that but they clearly were thinking about developing her character a bit and moving things in a different direction but didn't follow through. Which is all fine but then right after GBOF she is inserted into the title picture and they don't really follow up with the Sasha/Alexa feud. It is rather random and disruptive and just hurts the division.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm interested tonight in the route they go with Miz/Jordan. If anyone on the Raw roster can spice this up and get people interested in Jordan then it is Miz. I wonder too if this is a quick build to get a title on Jason or if they have the resolve to build this decently. If they want Jordan as the face then let Miz work his magic and eventually if they do go that heel turn route with Jordan/Graves having Miz involved too could make for a decent stable. But anyways long term thinking cut short, Jason Jordan should get his chance to show something tonight even if it is Miz carrying it all on the mic..

Throw in Braun wrecking havoc and hopefully a Brock staredom and that will do me for raw.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I want to see Braun destroy everyone tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> I want to see Braun destroy everyone tonight.


Lesnar probably stands tall after interfering with the triple threat to close the show.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Excited to see where the Ambrose/Rollins storyline goes tonight.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar probably stands tall after interfering with the triple threat to close the show.


I was thinking Braun probably would. I figure him for the least likely to wind up with the title after SummerSlam and they'll want him to look like a legit threat to Brock. Unless they're prepared to stick other top guys in with Braun holding the title, or else start tarnishing him so soon after he's been built this massively, it seems like it'd be impossible to let him be on RAW week to week carrying the UC. At least with Brock he's not squashing people on the weekly because he's not there to, they'd have to do some dancing to keep that from happening with Braun and also keep him looking as badass as possible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> I was thinking Braun probably would. I figure him for the least likely to wind up with the title after SummerSlam and they'll want him to look like a legit threat to Brock. Unless they're prepared to stick other top guys in with Braun holding the title, or else start tarnishing him so soon after he's been built this massively, it seems like it'd be impossible to let him be on RAW week to week carrying the UC. At least with Brock he's not squashing people on the weekly because he's not there to, they'd have to do some dancing to keep that from happening with Braun and also keep him looking as badass as possible.


I think Lesnar needs to make a strong statement after having Joe get the better of him a couple of times and them painting the picture that he barely escaped Joe. He needs to look strong at least once in the lead up to the match. This would be a good opportunity for that.

Braun had the last laugh during the brawl last week and has been fairly protected so he can afford to take a hit or two at this point without going over board with it.

I don't think Joe or Braun are winning at SummerSlam, either Reigns wins or Lesnar retains.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> What character change? Did anyone watch her interview with Graves? She made it clear she wasn't gonna change her character and was gonna keep doing what she's been doing.


Which is what exactly? Sucking? She's a geek


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

If the four way dance is already booked for SS, I don't get the point of having a triple threat beforehand unless there's some shenanigans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> If the four way dance is already booked for SS, I don't get the point of having a triple threat beforehand unless there's some shenanigans.


Yep. Even with shenanigans, it's pretty dumb. It's 3 out of the 4 people in the match. And it's not like these guys have barely touched during the build. They get physical with one another literally every week.

Either way, looking forward to Raw tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strongly considering staying up for RAW tonight. Not done that for anything WWE related since WrestleMania.

WWE you have something good on your hands here, don't fuck it up 

Now if only SmackDown could be this good :triggered


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Even with shenanigans, it's pretty dumb. It's 3 out of the 4 people in the match. And it's not like these guys have barely touched during the build. They get physical with one another literally every week.


If Brock doesn't interfere, I'm back to saying WWE is idiotic again. :david You just don't give a Triple Threat like that away before SummerSlam and ruin all the atmosphere of these guys properly fighting all at once for the first time 

Come the fuck on WWE, pls tell me you're not doing this, thanks


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

where is teddy long

this raw main event is obviously missing one thing

the 4th guy not being brock lesnar so it could be a tag match PLAYAZ

i mean come on WWE used to not just give away the main event of the ppv on a semi-random raw before the ppv, tag matches, handicapped matches, a promo with or without a brawl (okay that only worked because people cared about the stories being told), all kinds of things could be done other than a triple threat with 3 of the 4 guys who are gonna be main eventing the next ppv

everything is so slapdash and incoherent because there is no good story

raw main event story isnt bad but it's more like there's no story at all really

3 big tough guys saying i want the title and to kick all your asses and 1 big tough guy saying i have the title and im keeping it im gonna kick all your asses

which is fine but not over and over again, i feel like that has been used too much as _the_ story when it should be an element of the story. especially any time brock has been champion over the last 3 years there is no story except brock is so tough he's a spectacle! the other guy is tough too he's a spectacle himself! now they will fight at the ppv, watch because it is such a spectacle!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> What character change? Did anyone watch her interview with Graves? She made it clear she wasn't gonna change her character and was gonna keep doing what she's been doing.


They hasn't been any.

Only change is after she was continually squashed for the last 2 and a half months, she has now beaten Alexa and Sasha in back to back weeks. 

It's like WWE learned nothing from the first time they gave Bayley the title. Buried to champ in less than a month isn't the booking that character should have. She should chase for a little bit. Her winning the title at Summerslam is just a repeat of her winning the title from Charlotte on that random episode of Raw all over again.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Excited to see where the Ambrose/Rollins storyline goes tonight.


Why? It's predictable af.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> If the four way dance is already booked for SS, I don't get the point of having a triple threat beforehand unless there's some shenanigans.


Gotta start to make Roman look strong.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why? It's predictable af.


predictable doesn't always = bad.

I think we're all pretty sure where the storyline is going. Ambrose/Rollins pick up steam as a team a bit (maybe the tag champs as well), Ambrose turns on Rollins at some point, and then you have them both going at it 1 on 1 with Ambrose in the heel role.

I think most are excited for the storyline because they've been waiting for both of these guys to work together, and then work AGAINST each other. The build is going to be enjoyable, regardless of how predictable it may be.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892156344828121090
Yikes if true.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892156344828121090
> Yikes if true.


Are the tickets just too expensive?

No reason RAW's shouldn't be selling well with how decent the shows have been lately (at least RAW anyway), plus a red hot main event scene.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> If Brock doesn't interfere, I'm back to saying WWE is idiotic again. You just don't give a Triple Threat like that away before SummerSlam and ruin all the atmosphere of these guys properly fighting all at once for the first time


Yeah they are definitely having Lesnar interfere and the match ending in a no contest. No way they do a clean finish here and undermine the great build and atmosphere they currently have for the SummerSlam match.

I mean I know creative is run by monkeys but they at least should have the level of intelligence to see what a poor decision a clean finish would be.

Yeah, Lesnar is interfering.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they are definitely having Lesnar interfere and the match ending in a no contest. No way they do a clean finish here and undermine the great build and atmosphere they currently have for the SummerSlam match.
> 
> I mean I know creative is run by monkeys but they at least should have the level of intelligence to see what a poor decision a clean finish would be.
> 
> Yeah, Lesnar is interfering.


Either Lesnar interferes 

OR

All 3 men don't even let the match properly start. Or Strowman doesn't give a fuck about the rules and gets DQ'ed and then all 3 just end up beating the shit out of eachother again.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Are the tickets just too expensive?
> 
> No reason RAW's shouldn't be selling well with how decent the shows have been lately (at least RAW anyway), plus a red hot main event scene.


Usually when they come to Dallas tickets are only like $15-20 for upper level. Obviously get more expensive for better seats, but I don't think ticket prices are a big issue. At least I don't think so.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Either Lesnar interferes
> 
> OR
> 
> All 3 men don't even let the match properly start. Or Strowman doesn't give a fuck about the rules and gets DQ'ed and then all 3 just end up beating the shit out of eachother again.


Yeah that's another option too. Lesnar is advertised for the show tho so he would no doubt play a role. So maybe that second scenario you posted happens and Lesnar comes out to join the fun.

Whatever the case, I'm really looking forward to it :mark


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Triple Threat will be wens3


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Why? It's predictable af.


Doesn't mean I can't enjoy it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Triple Threat will be wens3


Indeed it will and then the Fatal 4 Way will be...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> If the four way dance is already booked for SS, I don't get the point of having a triple threat beforehand unless there's some shenanigans.


Doubt the match happens, Lesnar will interfere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be another good episode of RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892156344828121090
> Yikes if true.


Scary. Just shows not even all WWE made bigger guys in the main event draw..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Scary. Just shows not even all WWE made bigger guys in the main event draw..


IKR? So much for the idea that little indie guys are killing WWE. The bigger guys aren't doing much better.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The triple threat tonight shouldn't have a winner. Hope that it's good, but Lesnar should interferes.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"The entire locker-room can't keep these guys apart" lol the entire locker-room who aren't in important storylines you mean :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for another good show tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hometown boi, Angle.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Cole's commentary sucks even in a recap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was about to complain that this is the second week running we've begun with Kurt Angle, but I realised I'd much rather see him than Stephanie opening the show lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

one of these days we're going to start off with a actual match


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show and Big Cass tonight. That's gonna suck.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Boos for Jordan already :/


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

$5 says Kurt gets beat up by a heel. Maybe Samoa Joe.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The road to SummerSlam continues. Really hoping this RAW is as awesome as last week. Looks good on paper though!


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

the fans really aren't buying into the Jordan/Angle storyline, come on guys give it a chance at least.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Can't wait for that Triple Threat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, which heel interrrupts Kurt?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh fuck !!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

yessssssssssssss brock angle seeds planted


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Brock-Angle interaction wens3


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that Brock still does the motion for his pyro when they got rid of it :lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Lesnar interrupts Angle, fair play RAW, I did not see that coming, I doubt he's happy about the 4 way...


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> So, which heel interrrupts Kurt?


the heel is already out there his name is BROKEN FRIKKIN NECK


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lesnar is like...where tf is my pyro


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

shut the fuck up ... holy fuck.


----------



## Lewdog1976 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brock's entrance just isn't the same without pyro...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Brock


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"We weren't expecting this"

Brock was advertised.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That thing Lesnar does looks like shit without pyro.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really wasn't expecting Brock to be out first.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fuck Summerslam.

Address Jones, I need to see The GOAT vs The Beast :banderas


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Missed a little bit of the star, Lesnar in the opening segment? Interesting.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brock. :mark

Kind of weird to have him come out now instead of just laying them all out at the end, so it's a bit deflating.

But still... Brock!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE BEAST!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Paul Heyman has been calling it in on the mic for years now.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope Lesnar takes the mic.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Heyman is just the best


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck was that thing with the sign


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chant Jones you pricks.

Shit on the crappy product.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

heyman really not giving a shit on this promo but he's so good it still works


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock really needs to let the beard grow back.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Love how Paul Heyman is selling the match while appearing to bitch about the match. :lmao

Guy's good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love Heyman, but when it comes to these 4 guys, I just want to see thee guys destroy each other, not Heyman playing advocate.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Filler of an opening


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i feel like it's about time someone's music hits


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, Brock is definitely losing


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why did Brock smile when the crowd cheered when Heyman mentioned him losing the title? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He's going to UFC. Sooooo obvious.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They basically just gave away the finish.:done


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't think Brock was that much taller than Kurt


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That would be the greatest day ever. I hope Lesnar and loudmouth Heyman leaves and never comes back.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

being rotund is part of Heyman's thing of course, but he seems noticeably bigger and should probably lose some lbs for the sake of his health.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"If Brock Lesnar loses he's leaving the WWE"











GET THE FUCK OUT


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

ohh, interesting, Heyman saying Lesnar will leave WWE if he loses the title, foreshadowing his departure to return to UFC?

shame if Lesnar leaves WWE completely, I hope he comes back cause he and Heyman are a great presence.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wish Heyman would stop calling Brock 'defending' lol, he's defended the title once since he won it LOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They made it waaaay too obvious with that stip. Awful.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Uuuuh, that's it?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Prutty much guaranteeing a title change..


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Welp...that's a swerve.

Makes the match more intriguing.

Edit: At least in regard that they can play it off the whole UFC thing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar is still advertised for No Mercy so he loses and has his rematch right away.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:heston 

swerve! if brock loses he leaves WWE... because. oh yeah kurt angle was unfair or something :draper2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

wow they couldn't use a worst pic of Jordan even if they tried to.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz is gonna embarrass Jordan on the mic


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

There's no fucking way they'll let him leave without putting over Reigns in a single match. He's winning at Summerslam.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Brock has to leave to start training. He's gone afyer summerslam 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Good opener.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Jones vs Lesnar is gonna be brutal, can't wait.:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> There's no fucking way they'll let him leave without putting over Reigns in a single match. He's winning at Summerslam.


Or Reigns wins at SummerSlam and gets the rematch against Lesnar at No Mercy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'd love it if this leads to one more match with Angle vs. Lesnar but that ain't happening. And honestly, it probably shouldn't.

And regardless of what happens at Summerslam, Brock will be around until WM 34. And then, maybe he's gone. We've bee down this road before.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Or Reigns wins at SummerSlam and gets the rematch against Lesnar at No Mercy.


:mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should've left the stip out. Alittle too overboard on the obviousness for the main event of the second biggest show of the year.

:deandre


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> :mark


I hope it goes that way too. Then they do Reigns/Cena at Mania next year.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Giving away the result for the only match worth watching at Summerslam :lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> There's no fucking way they'll let him leave without putting over Reigns in a single match. He's winning at Summerslam.


More like there's no fucking way Brock lets anyone pin him on worldwide TV right before he has a big UFC fight again.
Hence he loses the belt without being pinned.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

No Pyro for the Hardyz. Man these entrances don't look the same.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

There is zero energy to this show

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is winning!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Anybody else wanna see Joe win at SS instead of Roman?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> No Pyro for the Hardyz. Man these entrances don't look the same.


Budget cuts all over the place. It's beautiful and so well-deserved.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He's going to UFC. Sooooo obvious.
> 
> :lmao


 Who wouldn't?

He's a nobody in the WWE :lol

In the UFC, he's a bonafide megastar.

Jones calling him out got him more coverage than anything he's done in his WWE run :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dash can't talk. Dawson is actually pretty decent. Honestly I'd love it if Jim Cornette came back to manage these guys. Hand in glove fit.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Brock really should've just come out in a surprise and laid wreckage to the three competitors.

It was cool seeing him, but again it's WWE making something less than it could have been.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Did I just see a grown man in the crowd wearing an Ambrose shirt AND has his fists taped up? Wow! Embarrassing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Roman is winning!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Brock is winning at SummerSlam.

He is scheduled for No Mercy, not to mention he probably won't be eligible to fight in UFC until spring 2018.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Budget cuts all over the place. It's beautiful and so well-deserved.


Is it really that expensive?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Doesn't Brock have to serve his USDA suspension for a year yet because retiring froze his progress and he isnt in the testpool or am I mistaken?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock is winning at SummerSlam.
> 
> He is scheduled for No Mercy, not to mention he probably won't be eligible to fight in UFC until spring 2018.


 Training camp for a match with Jones in December.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Gallows and Anderson is probably gotta be the most pointless tag team ever, 2 bald jobbers.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dash's voixw reminds me of rik from rik and morty, even when he pauses and sounds like hes gonna pule


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They really are the best tag team on the planet


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> Brock is winning at SummerSlam.
> 
> He is scheduled for No Mercy, not to mention he probably won't be eligible to fight in UFC until spring 2018.


That's his rematch. Lets him win and go up against the NFL in 1.5 months.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Matt just did the slowest run I've ever seen towards Gallows there :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Strowman deserves the title.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"A heated Twitter feud."

This is why I hate Twitter.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

im so confused by the RAW tag division right now, the teams are fantastic but are Gallows & Anderson still heels? are they going face? last week it looked like the latter...the Revival are fantastic as are the Hardy's, but where is it leading? Revival v The Bar at Slam? triple threat? I don't know and it's confusing rather than unpredictable imho.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think they gave away any ending, Brock has re-entered the USADA testing pool, or rather last week was intending to, he's going back to fight in the UFC. Don't know whether he'll lose and 'leave', can't remember when his contract is up but in real life he's playing the companies against each other again for moneys. lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Obsolete mule has officially been said on live WWE TV. :mark: :madhardy


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> "A heated Twitter feud."
> 
> This is why I hate Twitter.


back in the day if twitter had existed some jobbers would be having a twitter feud then the top heel would notice for some reason and humiliate them for being such GEEKS 

until the face saved them but made it clear he thought they were GEEKS too


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reigns winning would all but kill the heat on Joe and Braun, as you know they're gonna be fodder for him to crush on the road to the mega match with Cena.

If Reigns winds up winning I really hope that the next superstar shakeup actually does happen and they both go to Smackdown. The show needs help and Jinder needs crushing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


>


Going to be awesome. Big Dog returning to the top of WWE.

:mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

BeckyLynch-edYou said:


> im so confused by the RAW tag division right now, the teams are fantastic but are Gallows & Anderson still heels? are they going face? last week it looked like the latter...the Revival are fantastic as are the Hardy's, but where is it leading? Revival v The Bar at Slam? triple threat? I don't know and it's confusing rather than unpredictable imho.


It will be Rollins/Ambrose vs The Bar at SummerSlam.

It likely leads to a triple threat between The Club, Hardys and Revival as well.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Phaedra said:


> I don't think they gave away any ending, Brock has re-entered the USADA testing pool, or rather last week was intending to, he's going back to fight in the UFC. Don't know whether he'll lose and 'leave', can't remember when his contract is up but in real life he's playing the companies against each other again for moneys. lol.


technically he is still under contact with WWE till after Mania 34, but the rumor is that he wants the UFC fight with Jones to boost his reputation and worth to both UFC and WWE, likelyhood is that WWE don't stand in his way as they want to keep him after the fight and then it's a case of who can offer Lesnar more cash; UFC or WWE. 

on Brock's part it's a pretty genius move if it's true, I hope he does stay in WWE and fight in UFC tbh, I think he's great so seeing him fight in UFC will make me more interested in that and I think him staying in WWE can only benefit anyone he feuds with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> Going to be awesome. Big Dog returning to the top of WWE.
> 
> :mark


Looking forward to it, hope he has a proper long title reign this time possibly holding it all the way to Mania.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lesnar should have made a dig at Jones, like Vince would do anything :lol

Brock has Vince bent over a barrel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jedah said:


> Reigns winning would all but kill the heat on Joe and Braun


And then the NFL destroys WWE in the Fall and Winter with their guy at the top.

Win-Win as if last week's quarterly financial report wasn't amazing enough.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to it, hope he has a proper long title reign this time possibly holding it all the way to Mania.


That's gonna make a few people on here upset lol. But still I hope it happens as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I've always liked the Twist of Fate Stunner. Have to believe it's only a matter of time before Jeff gets that big singles run again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to it, hope he has a proper long title reign this time possibly holding it all the way to Mania.


Yeah, Roman might be a 3 time champ, but his reigns haven't been that long really.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

These shows are so slow. I remember when I first came here, you couldn't possibly keep up with the thread. Now, you have to actually wait for a few posts. This show is so dead.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That's his rematch. Lets Reigns win and go up against the NFL in 1.5 months.
> 
> :mark:


Not to mention the early MNF schedule is pretty stiff. 3 of the first four being Peterson playing his first non-Vikings game against his old team, Stafford vs Eli in what will prob. be a shootout and a potential playoff preview with Cowboys vs Cardinals.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to it, hope he has a proper long title reign this time possibly holding it all the way to Mania.


Definitely overdue.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> It will be Rollins/Ambrose vs The Bar at SummerSlam.
> 
> It likely leads to a triple threat between The Club, Hardys and Revival as well.


oh man, I would love that, a SHIELD mini reunion would be amazing, I know they are teasing it hard but damn, if they do pull the trigger on it I will be so hyped for them.

they need to do something different with the Club imho, they aren't getting over as is, I mean ideally they should form a stable with a Heel Balor cause we all know that is dynamite, but Balor seems to be stuck with Wyatt and the Club are just treading water alongside the much more over Revival and Hardyz


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Man, the Hardyz need so much more..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Not to mention the early MNF schedule is pretty stiff. 3 of the first four being Peterson playing his first non-Vikings game against his old team, Stafford vs Eli in what will prob. be a shootout and a potential playoff preview with Cowboys vs Cardinals.


I. Can't. Wait. :mark:

RawisBotchamania; they're shitting on their own business more and more every year with their failed investment. It's wonderful.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL Anderson & Gallows. It's a wrap for them unless they go to SD after Summerslam if they are doing another draft.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, Roman might be a 3 time champ, but his reigns haven't been that long really.


Yeah he is long overdue for a long and proper one.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This entire brawl feels like it's in slow motion lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

did booker t have a stroke there

lol the jobber club does it again


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Okay, so who in the WWE has a hard on for throwing people into the LED boards on the stage, we fucking see it every week it seems like lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hardy's flying over the place.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was poetry in motion?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

spots into the video wall is the new spots into the video ring post


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Revival guys seem so small.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice little brawl. 

Raw's tag division could have some good matches coming with The Bar, Revival, Hardyz, and Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah giving Roman the title will increase business. Especially for the Fall lmfao they'll never learn


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

One of the most awkward brawls :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> These shows are so slow. I remember when I first came here, you couldn't possibly keep up with the thread. Now, you have to actually wait for a few posts. This show is so dead.


Just 2-3 years ago, it was impossible to keep up and the threads reached 3-5K posts every single week.

People are leaving and will leave even more in the Fall. It's a yearly thing now.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

such a shame this Hardyz - Revival feud can't lead to Broken Matt cause of the fucking cunts at GFW


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder if Gallows and Anderson are counting the days until they can go back to Japan? :hayden3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Still sucks that we will be seeing less Charly every week now that Renee is back on RAW.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince: Who the hell let Renee interview Dean?!?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I really hope The Hardyz buries The Revival to oblivion.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah he is long overdue for a long and proper one.


Yeah. Will be good to have a champ on Raw every week. And he's the most credible guy on the brand, I can only see positives coming from this. Should be good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Deano :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins, a non-WWE robot.

:CENA


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

more SHIELD reunion teasing, don't do this to me WWE, I will mark one out if they do


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Renee still gets hella wet around dean


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth looked like he was about to cry :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Dean's wife wants him and Seth to team up again. I love it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good segment.

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Awww poor Seth lol, Dean still denying him  He's doing such a great job at acting down.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My boy Deano. 

But dear God the language in this promo makes it sound like two ex lovers, lol. Still like the slow burn but part of that did make me laugh.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

What is Alister Black's ceiling? Top guy?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

The amount of women Dean is gonna bring to tears when he turns on Seth is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Renee was corsping through that whole thing


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why would they have Renee interview Dean? :lmao

Still selling the slow burn tension with the mini Shield reunion so it's all good.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Who even watches crappy NXT?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ben Lister said:


> The amount of women Dean is gonna bring to tears when he turns on Seth is gonna be hilarious.


tumblr will crash that day.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> What is Alister Black's ceiling? Top guy?


I like his gimmick but at 205 pounds, he'd better be a beast on the mic or he may not rise above 205 live status.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man I love this storyline. I haven't seen continuity in WWE like this for awhile, Dean still not trusting Seth. Too often people just forgive and act like it didn't happen, so this is awesome. Yay :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice backstage segment. I wonder if we'll see more of them on this show? Should have some interaction with Sheamus/Cesaro to begin building things up for their match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> tumblr will crash that day.


Lol, it's gonna be a mess for sure.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Do the fuckers in Creative even know that The Shield was three people? Ambrose and Rollins aren't the Shield, they are Rollins & Ambrose.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> My boy Deano.
> 
> But dear God the language in this promo makes it sound like two ex lovers, lol. Still like the slow burn but part of that did make me laugh.


Is clear RAW bookers are fans of Yao Animes, the way they are handling these two can not be a coincidence.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Do the fuckers in Creative even know that The Shield was three people? Ambrose and Rollins aren't the Shield, they are Rollins & Ambrose.


We don't need Reigns to ruin this.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Not a fan of giving away 75% of your summerslam mainevent on free tv. Joe/Reigns would do


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God he looks like he's about to cry, lol. Give me Seth vs. Cesaro!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Still sucks that we will be seeing less Charly every week now that Renee is back on RAW.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh hey Sheamus and Cesaro...kiss those titles goodbye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, there we go Sheamus/Cesaro, SummerSlam match is on :mark


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is lame. Feel like turning this off already

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The only thing that needs to be burned down is that ugly ass shirt..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They haven't cancelled _Ride Along_ yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnn, was hoping it was Cesaro and Rollins.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This feud will be good.

When Rollins was on an episode of Ride Along though....with Cesaro :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ride Alone. :lmao :lmao Good stuff.

Rollins with that positive crowd reaction from backstage. :mark:

Rollins is so good with decent-good material. That's all he needs. Not crazy dominant booking.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Show is boring, I'm out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Damn, wanted Seth vs. Cesaro. Not complaining about Sheamus though.



RubberbandGoat said:


> What is Alister Black's ceiling? Top guy?


Probably Finn Balor level.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good backstage segment!! I can't wait to see that tag team match though :mark: :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ohh it's a jobber tag match. Akira and Titus are cool this week? What did I miss?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another good segment.

:mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T : Titus Worldwide finally has official merch. :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't mind them branding the crusierweights with purple ropes, but I guess they got hit with the budget cuts too. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good segment with Rollins, Sheamus, Cesaro. Should be a good match between Rollins/Sheamus. Have they faced each other in singles before?


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Who the fuck in the right mind actually asked for the cruiserweight shit to come back, it's garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Ride Alone. :lmao :lmao Good stuff.
> 
> Rollins with that positive crowd reaction from backstage. :mark:
> 
> Rollins is so good with decent-good material. That's all he needs. Not crazy dominant booking.


 Ride Along hasn't been cancelled yet?

Must have missed it :vince$


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Rollins v Sheamus, Cesaro helps Sheamus beat him up and then, THEN, Ambrose saves Rollins to rejoin him and I? I fucking mark like a fucking pig on acid.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

No purple ropes. Dat budget


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

Snoozerweight Division 6 man tag match, fuck me, just kill 205 Live for fucks sake, the only guy on it who isn't boring as hell is Neville.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

can we stop with the twitter quotes fucksake cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Still sucks that we will be seeing less Charly every week now that Renee is back on RAW.


I think it's just stupid to have Renee on both shows. If they;re going to have Renee be a backstage interviewer have her on one show have Charly on the other and move the weakest link (Dasha Fuentes) to 205Live.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins vs Sheamus only happened once back in 2014. Should be interesting to see how they work together now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Ride Along hasn't been cancelled yet?
> 
> Must have missed it :vince$


That'll be after the next quarterly report comes out.

:CENA


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I can hear a pair of crickets having anal sex in the 5th row.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Fuck this Titus stuff sucks


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Poor Apollo Crews. That Titus Brand abandoned him for the cruiserweights.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Liking what they're doing with Rollins and Ambrose. I feel like I need to sit on my hands whenever their story is on Raw ........


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> We don't need Reigns to ruin this.


We don't need Reigns for anything. If you combine both rosters again, which will happen, there will be half a dozen people who just rushed by him. The whole roster evolved beyond him. He feels shoehorned into that 4-Way, it's ridiculous.

And we don't need that pussified bromance either. Shield were badasses. These two fight over who has the bigger heart.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did I miss Ambrose and Rollins? Went to make a burger.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess Rollins wins the match thus earning himself a shot at the tag titles and then tries to convince Ambrose to join him once again for the match at SummerSlam. Next week they can do Ambrose vs Cesaro.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

This is some woat raw right here. 47 minutes in and it feels like 2 hours 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> We don't need Reigns for anything. If you combine both rosters again, which will happen, there will be half a dozen people who just rushed by him.
> 
> And we don't need that pussified bromance either. Shield were badasses. These two fight over who has the bigger heart.


I hear ya; but dude, it's current day WWE. Even the 'good' stuff, you have to lower your standards alittle bit. Expecting perfection or greatness is loooooong gone. For current day standards, this is the 2nd coming of *name a good-great storyline from the past.*


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Enjoying tonight so far


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> I can hear a pair of crickets having anal sex in the 5th row.


You got great hearing! I thought it was a 69


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

lol Akira is annoying af


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Titus should just have all the CW babyfaces join Titus Brand.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

for a sec i though tjp was going to counter that bit senton splash into a pin, since that seems to be the norm for this awful company.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

titus brand HYPE


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So did Titus drop Apollo? :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

If we can get Kassius Ohno as the 3rd Shield member as originally planned :clap


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know what to expect from this Miz/Jordan segment. I have the mute button ready just in case.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah, the MizTV next...let's see how it goes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miz is going to have to put in some good work to drag the personality out of Jason Jordan.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> I don't know what to expect from this Miz/Jordan segment. I have the mute button ready just in case.


a good deal of pain that maryse and miz will only partially soothe


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jason Jordan will likely get the pin drop treatment


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Miz and Maryse are here. You wanna know what that means? That means business is about to pickup.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They finally got Bo Dallas to switch from Goodwill to Kohl's at least.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So...I guess Miz/Ambrose is *FINALLY* done, officially.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please don't be cringe, Jordan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Does Bo *always* have to wear that O.J. Simpson glove even when he's not wrestling? :hayden3


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Erramayhem89 said:


> This is some woat raw right here. 47 minutes in and it feels like 2 hours
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


There's been storyline development in like everything that's happened so far tonight aside from the cruseweights? Some of you fools will never not complain.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck hes in a suit, holy fuck maryse


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Let's see how Miz treats Jason Jordan on the mic. Will he pull an Alexa and destroy him like she crapped on Bayley or make him look better?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> $5 says Kurt gets beat up by a heel. Maybe Samoa Joe.















Dolorian said:


>


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's see if The Miz he do his magic again, after all he made Sandow interesting for almost a entire year.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They're just booing the Miz because they wish they were the Miz. They wish they could get a woman as hot as Maryse.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I forgot the Miz is from Cleveland and is a Browns fan :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No reaction at all for Jason. Ouch.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the actual fuck came up with that retarded fucking theme tune for jordan


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

What is this theme

Wow

:kobelol


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Oh god I don't wanna look at how bad this is gonna be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the hell is this music.:francis


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

......So, this entrance music.....yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maryse looking amazing. Make her Universal Champion at SS. Not like the title means anything or any of the other guys are going to do anything good with the title, anyway.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jason Jordan is still getting Baron Corbin level reactions.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TERRIBLE music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The crowd just doesn't know how to react to Jordan...so...crickets. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Look at this Barack Obama looking MO-FO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow -- Jason Jordan's entrance theme sucks


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy shit, that theme sounds like porno music, LAWLS!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Well at least they're addressing it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I hear ya; but dude, it's current day WWE. Even the 'good' stuff, you have to lower your standards alittle bit. Expecting perfection or greatness is loooooong gone. For current day standards, this is the 2nd coming of *name a good-great storyline from the past.*


It's not the story itself, man, it's the way it's done, the way it's written, how two great performers are made to do this ... tripe. I want these to talk like REAL people, like MEN who had beef with each other. This is boring, effeminate tripe. Like you told a couple of 14-year old high school girls to write a story how they imagine boys do this stuff. Shit, scratch that, 14-year old high school girls today are way too edgy and into boys to do this. They would laugh at this crap. Fuck, I don't know what it is, but shit, within not even THREE YEARS, these guys have been transformed from being the hot badass shit with CM Punk, and Rollins winning the WM Main Event, into, well, THAT! Christ, where does this shit go that wrong?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Who's theme is worse? Jordan's or Cass's? 

CFO$ fits perfectly with current day WWE. Awful.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CFO$ confirmed for trash.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jordan is the new Roman


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ummm Jason. The Miz already acknowledged that he gets booed a lot.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jason Jordan is terrible fpalm this storyline is trash


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's not the story itself, man, it's the way it's done, the way it's written, how two great performers are made to do this ... tripe. I want these to talk like REAL people, like MEN who had beef with each other. This is boring, effeminate tripe. Like you told a couple of 14-year old high school girls to write a story how they imagine boys do this stuff. Shit, scratch that, 14-year old high school girls today are way too edgy and into boys to do this. They would laugh at this crap. Fuck, I don't know what it is, but shit, within not even THREE YEARS, these guys have been transformed from being the hot badass shit with CM Punk, and Rollins winning the WM Main Event, into, well, THAT! Christ, where does this shit go that wrong?


It's current day WWE. It is what it is. The entire product is an abortion.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I feel like this would be so much better with Gable as Kurt's son. People actually did compare the two and he is confident when he talks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jordan's new theme sounds like the wonky, wheelchair-bound offspring of Kurt's theme. :deandre


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Who's theme is worse? Jordan's or Cass's?
> 
> CFO$ fits perfectly with current day WWE. Awful.





God Movement said:


> CFO$ confirmed for trash.


They used to be good. What happened?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Miz is doing good at drawing heat, and inserting the nepotism aspect into the story, but Jason Jordan is kind of reminding me of Rocky Maivia. :|


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Mra22 said:


> Jason Jordan is terrible fpalm this storyline is trash


Don't care what anyone says, this is gonna ruin him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Gable REALLY worse on the mic than Jordan? Like..really?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm just glad that Miz is no longer feuding with Ambrose.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow, Jordan is really bad on the mic. It doesn't help that his voice doesn't match his look :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This guy sucks


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

fuck this, i'm away to roast wwe on twitter, this product deserves all that flak it gets, its shit


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Holy shit Miz can't even get Jordan over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> They used to be good. What happened?


I think like 95% of their stuff is awful. Never been a fan, personally.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

For some reason The Miz will always reminds me Dwight Schrute / Stewie Griffith.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Gable REALLY worse on the mic than Jordan? Like..really?


Not at all...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Now this is The Miz I love.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Behind Bayley this is your life and that early in the year Enzo/Rusev/HBK dialogue, this is easily the 3rd worst scripting in a promo Ive heard this year. Painful and in no way on the talent. Just brutally cliche verbage.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Jordan is so natural on the mic. People REALLY thought he didn't have what it takes..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

There is a reason Jordan was put in a tag team to begin with. It was pretty heavily documented on Breaking Ground. Now we see why. He's terrible on the mic and gets no reaction. WWE really screwed up breaking up him and Gable. But also not giving them time to develop as characters while in that tag team. What a shame.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Gable REALLY worse on the mic than Jordan? Like..really?


Nah. Gable just isn't 6'4" and 250 pounds.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> I think like 95% of their stuff is awful. Never been a fan, personally.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oMBq1vkCM


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

"If you say one more word about Kurt, I'm gonna make you regret it"

Childish lines


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Holy shit Miz can't even get Jordan over


Just as expected. The Miz is awesome, but he isn't God.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Jordan doesn't have a TV-friendly speaking voice.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Crowd goes mild


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

JJ is a charisma vacuum


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Jordan is too green on the mic, poor guy, reminds me a lot of John Morrison when he went solo on Smackdown 2009.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't know if Jordan is going to win the IC title at Summerslam or not.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know what Jordan isn't good at? Talking.

You know what he is good at? Suplexing dudes.

You want the guy to get over, do more of that. At the end of the day, people love a guy who throws people around. Look at Braun Strowman as the best example of that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was awful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7oMBq1vkCM


I did say 95%, meaning not everything.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Miz is doing good at drawing heat, and inserting the nepotism aspect into the story, but Jason Jordan is kind of reminding me of Rocky Maivia. :|




I seriously said the same thing to my fiancé just now. This is straight up Rocky Maivia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I starting getting into Jordan then that music starts..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah that segment was a bit of a bust.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I really don't know if Jordan is going to win the IC title at Summerslam or not.


I don't know either, this segment really didn't work.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

JDP2016 said:


> They used to be good. What happened?


They were never really good. They're good producers. You give them something electronic to produce music on and they can make some decent instrumentals. What they cannot do is make actual good MUSIC, or themes that suit the wrestler's personality. Jim Johnston used to look at the wrestlers themselves and their gimmicks and produce accordingly. CFO$ don't seem to be able to do that. They just make a little melody and loop it for 3 minutes. They're not good musicians, they can't play 100 instruments like Johnston, they can just make cool beats on Logic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How many fucking vignettes do they gotta have for Roman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Axel and Dallas screaming shit at Jordan about him getting his job and opportunities cause of 'who his daddy is' is fucking HILARIOUS.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Jordan needs to grow a beard or something. That voice, swear if the screen was blacked out I would've thought Chyna came back somehow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns!!! :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lets bankrupt the company so we can prove this guy is the face of the company, sorry you can't polish a shit


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Lots of Seth tonight. I like it.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> I did say 95%, meaning not everything.


I agree with you.

We need Jim Johnston back


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

If only Roman could cut promos like this live..


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

And to think that just two months ago, people thought there was no way the Bayley VS Bliss feud could be topped for Worst of the Year.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SDL is gonna be awesome tomorrow. Still weird that they're giveing away Cena and Nakamura on free TV though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice package of Reigns.

Rollins in action next, good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Perfectly passable mic work from Jordan. :bjpenn Good to see that hanging with Gable has truly helped him in that regard.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Credit to Miz for doing his thing on the mic which was great.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou (Mar 18, 2017)

if Lesnar loses at Slam then I really really hope it's to Joe not Reigns


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jason Jordan = light skinned Apollo Crews.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I think Jordan did okay..ish. The suplex was awesome tho.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That verbiage just made Vince Russo seem like Leo Tolstoy. A comparison I hope I never have to make again.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> SDL is gonna be awesome tomorrow. Still weird that they're giveing away Cena and Nakamura on free TV though


They need to. SD is a mess right now.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Phaedra said:


> Axel and Dallas screaming shit at Jordan about him getting his job and opportunities cause of 'who his daddy is' is fucking HILARIOUS.


That is one hell of a case of Irony.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Perfectly passable mic work from Jordan. :bjpenn Good to see that hanging with Gable has truly helped him in that regard.


Passable is probably the best praise you could give to that. He still just doesn't seem comfortable. I'm more than willing to give him time but in the mean time, we should keep the talking to a minimum. IMO, the best way to get the guy over now is to make him a human suplex machine.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> SDL is gonna be awesome tomorrow. Still weird that they're giveing away Cena and Nakamura on free TV though


It won't take place, mark my words. They will do some shit swerve because HEAT!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They need to. SD is a mess right now.


At the very least I hope Nakamura gets his act together and actually pulls a good match after his 2 star match at Backlash and 1 star match at Battleground. He is facing Cena so he better step it up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> SDL is gonna be awesome tomorrow. Still weird that they're giveing away Cena and Nakamura on free TV though


OH, YOU DIDN'T KNOW?!? Wins and losses don't matter, hence it being given away for free.

:kappa


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Perfectly passable mic work from Jordan. :bjpenn Good to see that hanging with Gable has truly helped him in that regard.


You really thought that was passable, man? Shew idk, I think he's pretty bad. He needs a manager or to improve those mic skills fast.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I think they're gonna need to speed up a Jason Jordan heel turn.

And I'll redouble what I said about having Emma "date" him as a temptress that draws out his darker side. He needs somebody that can draw some attention away from him when he's speaking right now. It's that bad.

This shit is going to be a total bust if they keep this up for much longer. It can't even last till SummerSlam. This white meat babyface act for Jason Jordan has to start going away now. The timetable needs to be sped up and he has the ring skills to sell that dark character well.

If he doesn't become a darker character very quickly he is going to be poisoned like Roman has been from how badly they botched his first big run.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for sheasaro


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sheasaro has an awesome entrance!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This should be a good match. Rollins and Sheamus have only faced each other once back in 2014.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

WHAT THE FUCK HAHAHA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

"Burn It Down"?

:reigns3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Finally The Bar are back in the ring! A Rollins/Ambrose vs. Bar match should be great.

Still think they do #1 contender's tag match next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't know what that was when I heard "Burn it down!!!" :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's one of the nicer current WWE shirts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Did they add the "burn it down" line in Seths music?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What was that new "burn it down" bit in Seth's theme that sounded like a parched Spognebob asking for water? Jeez


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Changed up the theme a little bit?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH BURN IT DOWN


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

OK...will The Bar gang up on him and Dean come to his rescue?

That would be the next step.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok, what are doing with CFO$


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damnit, I missed the 'Burn It Down' thing. Fuck CFO$.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Jedah said:


> OK...will The Bar gang up on him and Dean come to his rescue?
> 
> That would be the next step.


This is what I hope happens.

This storyline has been good so far.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thought that Burn it down, was in my overwatch match


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> And to think that just two months ago, people thought there was no way the Bayley VS Bliss feud could be topped for Worst of the Year.


Still the worst feud of 2017. So one sided.



Phaedra said:


> Axel and Dallas screaming shit at Jordan about him getting his job and opportunities cause of 'who his daddy is' is fucking HILARIOUS.


The writers probably didn't even notice that.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Me listening to Seth Rollins's music lol

And I liked the 'Burn it Down!'.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Y'all, the Burn It Down bit was not that bad. It was exactly what Seth's theme needed IMO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Finally The Bar are back in the ring! A Rollins/Ambrose vs. Bar match should be great.
> 
> Still think they do #1 contender's tag match next week.


I keep forgetting that they're called "The Bar".. I just call them Sheasaro.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That Jason Jordan interview killed the crowd for sure. Because before, they were giving pretty decent reactions.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> SDL is gonna be awesome tomorrow. Still weird that they're giveing away Cena and Nakamura on free TV though


Probably won't last long before Jinder and company get involved, thus leading to a 3 way.

Aka, the dumb trope of the heel trying to take out both contenders therefore getting both contenders.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm expecting some fuckery in this match..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oops lost the stream for a bit there. What was up with the "Burn it down scream"? That's when I lose the stream. They added that to Rollins' entrance?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, Sheamus and Cesaro are actually running full steam with the "Shesaro" nickname by performing the Fusion Dance during the last part of their entrance.

:evans



TD Stinger said:


> Passable is probably the best praise you could give to that. He still just doesn't seem comfortable. I'm more than willing to give him time but in the mean time, we should keep the talking to a minimum. IMO, the best way to get the guy over now is to make him a human suplex machine.


Yeah, there's a reason why JJ was in developmental for 4 years, yet finally got the ball rolling after only 5-6 months of teaming with Gable: Chad is the HBK of the two.

I still believe that Jordan has enough upside to avoid fully being the Jannetty of American Alpha, but all we can do is see if teaming with Gable was sufficient enough to not only help his mic work, but also his character work.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> I keep forgetting that they're called "The Bar".. I just call them Sheasaro.


It's a bad name but they're awesome together so I support the name.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Oops lost the stream for a bit there. What was up with the "Burn it down scream"? That's when I lose the stream. They added that to Rollins' entrance?


I was expecting more lyrics after it, but nothing. I think his theme needs lyrics personally.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome spot.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sick Rolling Senton. I think people take Sheamus for granted in the ring at times. I think this run with Cesaro have let people see him in a more positive light.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Now they Just need to add more lyrics to Seth's song. Make it in to a real theme it has potential.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought The Burn It Down added to Seth's theme was a nice touch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Sick Rolling Senton. I think people take Sheamus for granted in the ring at times. I think this run with Cesaro have let people see him in a more positive light.


Agree. He's definitely better than what some think.

That enziguri.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro telling Rollins he has no friends when we know they are real life friends is hilarious :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh I really hope WWE isn't slowly going to change Seth's theme to the awful Downstait‏ cover.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Probably won't last long before Jinder and company get involved, thus leading to a 3 way.
> 
> Aka, the dumb trope of the heel trying to take out both contenders therefore getting both contenders.


Yeah, that wouldn't surprise me at all. There's a 99.9% that an indecisive winner won't happen.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins with the roll up win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro getting heat with that attack. Nice.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I knew that rollup was gonna lead to a gang up.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm, will Ambrose actually make the save..


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So no Ambrose...interesting.

Never mind


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd hot for this.

:mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LSDean ran out there just to get his ass beat.:mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheacaro and Rollins/Ambrose could be one of the matches of the night at SS


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good segment. Dean coming down only to get his ass kicked shows a lot of commitment to Rollins.

Easy to stick by "friends" when times are good. Real friends fight by your side when everything is falling apart around you.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow. Heels actually getting heat for beating up loved babyfaces. Nice.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why did that spot not happen in Dean vs Lesnar...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Ugh I really hope WWE isn't slowly going to change Seth's theme to the awful Downstait‏ cover.


Eh, can it really be any worse than his current theme. At least it would be soemthing different.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This whole segment is great. Crowd hot throughout.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@Ambrose Girl : Can you tell your dearly devoted husbando to finally turn on Seth already so he can stop being a CRAZY FLYIN' LUNATIC CRINGE? :armfold



wkc_23 said:


> You really thought that was passable, man? Shew idk, I think he's pretty bad. He needs a manager or to improve those mic skills fast.


Yup. His delivery was utterly average and, thus, passable. :draper2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good match/segment, we are definitely getting this tag match at SummerSlam.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's weird seeing Dean without a shirt. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

We got our Summerslam RAW tag title match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, can it really be any worse than his current theme. At least it would be soemthing different.


I disagree. I actually like his current theme. But that's just me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good segment.

Seth stays strong with a needed win, and Sheasro get heat with their post-match attack on Seth & Dean. A very good first interaction between the 4 of them in the ring.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Sick Rolling Senton. I think people take Sheamus for granted in the ring at times. I think this run with Cesaro have let people see him in a more positive light.


Not just his skill, but I think Sheamus' conditioning goes unnoticed too. It isn't as apparent as these guys that go 100 mph, but for a circa 250 lbs, very mobile workhorse whose frame has completely changed and has had injuries, you rarely see Sheamus blow up.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Sheamus and Cesaro are a great, great team.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match should be very good. Give them 25mins at SummerSlam.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else think Ambrose would come out to his theme with some new random lyric in the middle. WWE Upgrading themes 3 words at a time!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Joe

:mark

So legit


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice segment. Dean shows he still does care and for once, the heel champions actually look really strong.

I like these little mini promos/vignettes they are doing, and no one does it better than Joe. They should do these more often.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Bray's up next I'm gonna make supper.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Someone's going to sleep.:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Raw tag match at Summerslam is going to be awesome!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh great, another Bray promo.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

seth rollins needs to apologize to dean ambrose for not helping him


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Liking this Rollins/Ambrose stuff... I'm mostly just happy that there is seemingly no more Miz/Ambrose!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

More pointless Wyatt promos. At least he's consistent at saying nothing.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Not Bray Wyatt for fuck sake he's sooo boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good promos/vignettes by Joe. Both his and Reigns' have been good, looking forward to Braun's.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe pleases the anger gods like no other. I LOVE JOE!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm always away from my iPad when Dean's segments are on :lol

I knew Dean would come out to help Seth, fucking loved the WE WANT AMBROSE chant :mark:

The boys will have to band together to get even with Sheamus & Cesaro but Dean will also prob be mad at Seth for that, saying "I came out to help you and got my ass kicked for it" lol.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And after that badass Joe promo, we get the mandatory virtue signaling.

Totally deflates the atmosphere of the show.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I disagree. I actually like his current theme. But that's just me.


I've always thought it was generic. At this point but I've just gotten used to it. Who knows, maybe adding some lyrics to it will change my opinion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Joe really laid the fake bass on there. Even 98 HHH would smile at that one.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He looks so happy.. Good for him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dean sure has been skipping the gym lately, he looks soft, no wonder he wrestles with a shirt on these days


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this guy is more over than roman


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What I would give to hear Scott Steiner cut a promo on Bray Wyatt.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Dean sure has been skipping the gym lately, he looks soft, no wonder he wrestles with a shirt on these days


Lately? Has he ever set foot inside one?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

One Ccrossfit bud trolling the other crossfit bud.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What I would give to hear Scott Steiner cut a promo on Bray Wyatt.


"He's fat"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> One Ccrossfit bud trolling the other crossfit bud.


seth :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> One Ccrossfit bud trolling the other crossfit bud.


That was great. :lmao

These 4 might have some good chemistry brewing. We already know Seth & Dean have amazing chemistry. This could be really good.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Amazing segment. Crowd were hot as fuck, and Dean, Seth and Cesaro all sold their respective roles brilliantly. Particularly loved the bit where Dean asked for more when he was down. That's the Ambrose I like. :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the Wyatt/Balor thing is next?

I guess Wyatt comes out to cut a promo and Balor shows up on the titantron and start playing "games" with Wyatt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd actually forgotten about Bray Wyatt LOL :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Holy shit, Sheamus and Cesaro are actually running full steam with the "Shesaro" nickname by performing the Fusion Dance during the last part of their entrance.
> 
> :evans


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between Wyatt's same old speech for 3 years and Balor's lack of mic skills this is a feud I sure am not looking forward


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

bray probably wants to be pinned by new blood.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see what they are going to do with this Wyatt/Balor feud.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ah the lullaby has started, it must be time to piss break


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dean during his Shield days standing next to Reigns non-pro shot even. Those triceps went somewhere....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

What does Finn have that Bray wants? Better booking :draper2


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh boy. A Wyatt promo. :/

Lol. Getting "what's" up the wazoo.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray's actually going to cut a promo in the ring instead of the tron? :lol Too bad he'll still say the same crap as usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bray is talking


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinking about it now, during the match seeing Wyatt and Balor entrances back to back could drag. Too long.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This match is gonna be a bathroom break. Goodness sakes...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I feel bad for Bray having to cut these promos when no one cares anymore.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is Wyatt even talking about just get to the point. These meandering promos are doing him no favors.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Honestly, the only thing that can save Bray is a face turn now. People want to cheer the guy. He certainly has charisma. If he embraces the fans, they'll embrace him in a heart beat.

Right now, I just want to see some Demon mind games.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These kind of promos are so passe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Speaking of hitting the gym, Bray became really really fat.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

balor shouldnt talk in this feud at all

he should just show up unexpectedly as the demon and do weird shit and freak wyatt out

that would at least be kind of interesting maybe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Thinking about it now, during the match seeing Wyatt and Balor entrances back to back could drag. Too long.


It'll be 30 minutes, in total.. 20 mins of it will be entrances, 10 minutes for the match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two geeks, one match.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, if you just BO LIEVE


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn Bray shut up, you're so boring.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The hilarious thing is Bray actually has good body language and voice tonality. He's good on raw talent, but he's been booked so poorly that his character has no selling power.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I've hit the mute button guys. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't even fast forward this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I know we rag on WWE alot. But I seriously can't fathom how WWE thinks having Bray continue to cut these promos is actually good for him. Starting to think it's a rib.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why is bray dressed like a biker isnt he a backwoods weirdo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm so glad Rollins' feud with Wyatt was done and over quickly and that he has moved on to better things.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I tuned out of this promo a long time ago..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Demon King :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ben Lister said:


> "He's fat"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How is Bray sweating from just cutting a promo? :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course hes gonna show up in paint at summerslam, honestly don't care anymore


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

So Finn has sp00ky teleporting powers too.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Ace said:


> Two geeks, one match.


Finn Balor is the embodiment of a vanilla midget, and people want this joke to main event wrestlemania, fucking hell.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That was the weirdest episode of Happy Days I've ever seen.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wyatt sent into the universe.

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Eh? Triple threat already? I thought it was supposed to be the main event?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I know we rag on WWE alot. But I seriously can't fathom how WWE thinks having Bray continue to cut these promos is actually good for him. *Starting to think it's a rib.*


A rib on who? The fans or him?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A bit of an underwhelming payoff for that long ass promo by Wyatt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> A rib on who? The fans or him?


Him. But now that you mention it, maybe the fans, as well.

:ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:braun :braun :braun


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

These video packages

:mark

Real men


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Braun ripping into keyboard warriors = Further proof that he deserves championship gold. :tucky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> How is Bray sweating from just cutting a promo? :lmao


 Obesity is a bitch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking love Strowman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"A sitdown discussion"? LOL 
Great, have Strowman do the one thing he doesn't need to do, talk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not putting this in the main event. Guess even they know it's not some big drawing angle.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Is this match going over an hour?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If Bray Wyatt is really a god than he needs to go Matanza Cueto on that scrub Balor.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-HIW7XIMGUY


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

What time does RAW start in the US? In Canada it starts right at 8 pm but somehow the forum messages are always 5-10 minutes ahead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait, wait. How the fuck up. That's not the main event?! Either this match will be ridiculously long or... Not sure.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This is happening now? Oh God tell me Cass vs. Show isn't the main event.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What a difference between Braun promo and Bray.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is next? What will the main event be? Bayley vs. Nia Jax?


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What on earth is the main event???


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

"WHEN I HAVE A DIFFERENCE OF OPINION I BREAK THINGS" Braun FUCKING Strowman, Monday Night Raw, Pittsburgh, July 30th 2017



wait, why is this on now? is it going an hour? if not what's ME?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> A bit of an underwhelming payoff for that long ass promo by Wyatt.


 Thank god they aren't calling that shitty kick the Pele kick like his marks want.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

that was a good segment imo. Wyatt had good intensity in that promo and Balor was intense as well!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great promo packages by all three and the match is next :mark

Still expecting Lesnar to interfere.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Holy crap, Braun cut the best promo out of them all.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

hmmm... triple threat coming up next

cant you smell the incoming fuckery

:loweringangle


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess you could say Braun's not like most men. Maybe him and Nia would get along lol!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Wait what? That's not the main event?

Have the girls been on yet?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was about to ask if this match was going an hour. But then I remembered Cass vs. Show. Are they really going to not have this match close the show? :facepalm

Braun segment was lit though.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They probably want to give the ladies the final segment. It's fine to change it up. Last week it was Rollins/Ambrose. The previous week it was these three guys.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> that was a good segment imo. Wyatt had good intensity in that promo and Balor was intense as well!


Agreed. Everyone here will just hop on the bandwagon and shit on it though.

Anyways... hope Show/Cass isn't main eventing :lmao


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Kills me every time lol, wish this man was at his physical prime today so he could rant about the males in the audience been fat white trash and expose the wrestlers today that don't even look like wrestlers. The heat that man would get would be godly.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> This is happening now? Oh God tell me Cass vs. Show isn't the main event.


Pushing Big Cass into the main event feels like having Ron Reese pushed in 1998.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

frankthetank91 said:


> What time does RAW start in the US? In Canada it starts right at 8 pm but somehow the forum messages are always 5-10 minutes ahead.


It starts at 7 pm here. Well it starts at that time where I live. Hope that helps!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What's closing the show then?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

When Wyatt kept saying Pitiful every 5 second i just muted him and listened to this:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samoa Joe :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> "A sitdown discussion"? LOL
> Great, have Strowman do the one thing he doesn't need to do, talk.


He said most men do that, not him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, here we go :mark


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They probably want to give the ladies the final segment. It's fine to change it up. Last week it was Rollins/Ambrose. The previous week it was these three guys.


Not complaining I'll turn RAW off after the triple threat match.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

What time does RAW start in the US? The boards are always 5-10 minutes ahead of where it's at in Canada


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Awful, awful booking.


----------



## LooseCannon1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

So the lyrics of Joe's theme are "UWW HA UWW HA UWW HA"?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Welp. Lots of people are gonna go to bed early tonight. Can't see too many people wanting to see Cass v. Show or Bayley v. Jax.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy fuck Cass/Show are going last. Vince probably made the call after he heard Cass praised Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jedah said:


> I was about to ask if this match was going an hour. But then I remembered Cass vs. Show. Are they really going to not have this match close the show? :facepalm
> 
> Braun segment was lit though.


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO... That seriously can not be main event over this. What the fucking shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder what shit will be on the "main event". Please don't tell me the girls are closing the show over this


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I expect fuckery.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh look. It;s the guy that was brought to his knees by Karen jarrett.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Geez, now this match is on now, I've seen all of my favourites, and there's not much left for the final hour :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> What's closing the show then?


Probably Cass vs. Show I guess. So, yeah.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big show vs big cass is the main event, what the fuck man and here comes the dhite guy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Game of thrones drop hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> *They probably want to give the ladies the final segment. *It's fine to change it up. Last week it was Rollins/Ambrose. The previous week it was these three guys.


That should have happened last week. No one wants to see Bayley vs. Jax close out RAW.


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Wwe has certainly got worst since the beginning of 2017, and I didn't think that was possible

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> Oh look. It;s the guy that was brought to his knees by Karen jarrett.


Have you see Karen Jarrett? kada


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

The main man, the BIG DOG. Cry male nerds you know you want to.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like RAW ends early for me tonight after this match. I have no interest in Show vs Cass or the crappy women


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If Brock doesn't interfere in this it will be an even bigger WTF moment.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Seriously is anyone going to continue watching after this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am still expecting Lesnar to interfere in the match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is January 4th, 1999 all over again, except WCW won't be the ones losing some 600,000+ viewers.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yes it is Braun. Yes it is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This would be pretty pointless and stupid without Brock interference.

Commercial already.

:lmao


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess there's the intrigue of the Sasha heel turn maybe coming, but not much to watch after this.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Raw finishes about 30 minutes early today. Great.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

joe made to look like a bitch within the first 30 seconds of course


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

15 secs into the match, commercial fpalm


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Roman reigns was the only one of the 3 to get any sort of reaction from the crowd when he walked down


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Reigns entrance now eats up most of that segment..........


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Abisial said:


> He said most men do that, not him.


It's the VERBIAGE! Who the fuck says that?

This is exactly why this crap feels so hokey. A giant man out to fight doesn't vent about sitdown discussions!
Fuck.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Seriously is anyone going to continue watching after this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

the_hound said:


> big show vs big cass is the main event, what the fuck man and here comes the dhite guy


:ha 

holy fuck, i forgot about that one hahahahaha.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Braun is awesome.

Put the damn title on him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2/3 through the show and not even 600 posts. This is a new low.

But big guys draw...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Samoan Joe fight!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> 2/3 through the show and not even 600 posts. This is a new low.
> 
> But big guys draw...


I joined early last year but never paid attention to the post count until now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice counter into the arm bar.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I would love to see a legit tag team from these 2 one day. Two Samoan badasses on the same page would be great to see.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh boy, here come the clotheslines from this most influential wrestler ever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice continuity there with the brawl from last week.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The third hour will definitely do less than 3 million this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> I joined early last year but never paid attention to the post count until now.


My first 2-3 years on here, the threads hit 3-5,000 posts every week with ease. You couldn't even keep track of all of the posts in the thread. It's crazy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"Three different Styles". What the fuck, Booker?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> My first 2-3 years on here, the threads hit 3-5,000 posts every week with ease. You couldn't even keep track of all of the posts in the thread. It's crazy.


I'm not gonna claim this forum is a representation of the entire WWE fanbase but that is alarming.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

All these fucking clotheslines


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So we're basically gonna see this match again just with added Brock suplexes?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> I'm not gonna claim this forum is a representation of the entire WWE fanbase but that is alarming.


Yeah, it isn't. But ratings have decreased 10% every year to coincide with this..


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> "Three different Styles". What the fuck, Booker?


I see three big guys who each hit really, really hard.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I swear most of Roman's matches take place outside the ring.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:kobelol

That kick to Roman


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun always makes Roman look stupid :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Very dissapointing match. Nothing special at all so far.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was the slowest run for an attempted spear ever. :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The triple threat on Smackdown between Jericho, Styles and Owens >>>>>>>>>>>> This match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Gotta keep hyping up that "if Brock loses, he leaves." Ugh.

They have a golden formula and they just have to make it a bit worse. Not fatal, but worse.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Meh match


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The way Braun threw Roman through the second rope :rusevyes


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I swear the Jericho, Owens, Styles 3way from SDL was better than this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

joe eats a ton of offense

braun spent half the match so far down from joe choking him

guess who has looked 'the best' throughout hmmm


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Reigns in an underrated seller. Part of what has made his feud with Braun great is Roman's willingness and ability to make Braun look even more superhuman.

Also, the crowd is really getting restless at this point. I think they're just waiting for Lesnar at this point and honestly this thing has dragged on longer than it needs to.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Very dissapointing match. Nothing special at all so far.


 it's like every Roman-Braun match we've seen a million times. Solid but nothing great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The old WWF production themes for SummerSlam, WM, and Royal Rumble were awesome. Brings me back to my childhood. They felt like such big deals.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those steps are so shiney.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Braun needs another finisher.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

First "This Is Awesome" chant of the night

:mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

This is apparently awesome....

k then


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is awesome.

:ha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:braun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

When the camera shakes on Brauns powerslam, on the replay, it makes it look so cartoonish.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Pittsburgh: _This is awesome_

Me: _The hell it ain't._


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

the camera work has taken a step back lately


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:mark

Roman wins


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Super reigns getting the dub


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Of course Joe gets pinned.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is awesome? :heston

This has been a letdown, it has been slow and boring so far


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match was trash.

And :ha at Joe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Called it.

#MakeRomanLookStrong


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Roman!

LOL it's so funny seeing all those people cheering for Braun to get him look disappointed :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ROMANWINSLOL


Disappointing match as well


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

That was bloody awful. Joe taking the pin made it worse.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Reigns !!! :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a sell by Strowman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns better take the fall at Summerslam after that.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was alright. I suppose they're saving more for Summerslam.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They did damage to this storyline tonight. Fact.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:lmao reigns literally starting to shake during matches like he's the hulkster 

of course joe eats the pin

of course


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeah Roman really needed that win. 






















































*THAT WAS SARCASM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You got to make :reigns2 strong


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

These guys better just be holding back to make the SummerSlam match look better.

Killed some of Joe's heat (now he can't claim Reigns never beat him), all so Roman can do Super Cena 2.0 while Brock doesn't interfere.

Letdown.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that match sucked ass.

If this is a teaser for Summerslam, Brock gonna need carry the match or else AJ-Jericho could be better than this :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even the "This is awesome!" chant has become a victim to the WWE's budget cuts. :lmao



Ambrose Girl said:


> How is Bray sweating from just cutting a promo? :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I kind of wish big show would just turn heel again by killing geek-zo


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe better fucking win at Summerslam.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Sooooooooo what else is supposed to happen tonight?

They kinda blew their load early on this show :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yawn. As long as Samoa Joe goes over at Summerslam.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

And no Lesnar.

Wow.

Good night.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh god, Show and Cass ARE going to main event aren't they? WWE does not know how to plan out their shows. All the good stuff on in the middle :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh... Cass vs Show is the main event?

LOLOLOLOLOLOL. 2017.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> :ha


 Shit match with smoke, mirrors and all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I swear if Big Cass and Show are the main event LOL


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"The battle between the seven footers!!! ........ And we see Enzo there as well."

#VinceInANutshell


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So, what was the point of that. You give away part of the match for free just to give Roman a win? Why?

This should have been so simple. Matches 2 minutes, Brock comes in, kills guys, and that's it. And instead you have Brock booked, and all he does is stand in the ring for 5 minutes while Heyman talks.

Stupid.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

That was not good triple threat at least for me.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Big Show vs Big Cass is the main event?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is still Show vs Cass and Nia vs Bayley left.

Yeah I think that I'll just leave the show on the background from now on.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They cancel Talking Smack and E&C Show but not this fucking piece of shit.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

HBKRollins said:


> I swear if Big Cass and Show are the main event LOL


Either that or Bayley vs. Jax. Can you say lesser of two evils?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When did Big Show trim his beard? I didn't even notice he did :lmao


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Big Cass main eventing raw (vomits)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Show is boring, I'm out.












All right bro, see you next we-



Ace said:


> Shit match with smoke, mirrors and all.


:reigns3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So, what was the point of that. You give away part of the match for free just to give Roman a win? Why?
> 
> This should have been so simple. Matches 2 minutes, Brock comes in, kills guys, and that's it. And instead you have Brock booked, and all he does is stand in the ring for 5 minutes while Heyman talks.
> 
> Stupid.


Yeah I don't get it, no reason for them to go the way they did and Lesnar was already there but they didn't really use him. Problem is that they booked the triple threat with them holding back as if expecting Lesnar to come out but then he didn't and it had a clean finish.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh yay, I get to see Nia Jax' fat arse as well. McDouble.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That triple threat was such a let down and Big Cass/Big Show is the ME.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Record revenues aside, an entertainment business cant survive for long if its not entertaining.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why the would Brock interfere? He wants these guys to beat each other up to better his chances of retaining.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Big Dog has the momentum going into Summerslam. I wonder if he will be able to capitalize on it


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why the would Brock interfere? He wants these guys to beat each other up to better his chances of retaining.


To make a statement.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I forgot about WWE cutting "Samson" out of his name.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sandman Sims is needed in this segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Why the would Brock interfere? He wants these guys to beat each other up to better his chances of retaining.


It's just as dumb to pin any of those guys clean before SS, as well.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias also getting hit with the budget cuts. I will still walk with him tho. :mark


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Fucking love Elias, gonna be a star at some point.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's Elias ̶S̶a̶m̶s̶o̶n̶ !!!!:mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Elias." :lmao

Still has a good thing going. Would like to see him in the IC title picture at some point.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup, they're really just calling him Elias. Blah. :armfold

Oh well, at least it's good to see Pittsburgh giving him some love, considering he was indeed born and raised there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look it's the latest man to lose part of his name :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> When did Big Show trim his beard? I didn't even notice he did :lmao


Well duh, were you there during his morning routine ? ?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Elias getting a face turn?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Not when it's team is the pirates" :HA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How dare he make fun of our local sports team!!!?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

*flicks a lighter*


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They just won a Stanley Cup so lay off okay.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It's just as dumb to pin any of those guys clean before SS, as well.


 Match lost a lot of heat tonight. Joe was the weakest link before the match, now he feels even more like a 4th wheel. He better win at Summerslam and do so by pinning/choking Roman or Lesnar clean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kalisto's theme song is hot fucking garbage


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Why is Kalisto not in the cruiserweight division yet?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE excelling at making me not want to watch. That Miz TV was one of the stupidest comedy jobber segments I've seen in a while. Miz just looks like a useless twerp. It's not entertaining, it's just stupid.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This third hour is like Main Event.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yep. 3rd hour is gonna blow this week.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This raw has been really skippable. I think if smackdown is good for 2 hours it's on will be better than Raw this week. I know it hasn't been that good lately


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Kalisto getting record low ratings


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kalisto? :tripsscust


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jedah said:


> To make a statement.


Heyman made his statement for him with his UFC proclamation. That storyline is probably something they will build on next week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I still can't believe that triple threat wasn't the main event.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Main Event ....


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fucking Kallisto?? :lmao :lmao

Squash him, Elias! Make him walk with you :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> I still can't believe that triple threat wasn't the main event.


It's fine the Fatal 4 Way is the SummerSlam main event, no problem with placing the match at the second hour and allow something else to main event.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So is there a reason why they're cramming the 3rd hour full of filler stuff? Are they up against anything in particular tonight?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still can't wait for Elias and Seth Rollins to come face to face cos they look so alike :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I think is a terrible decision to strip Samson from his name.

Just Elias sounds anticlimatic, it was easier to chant with the Samson part: "Sam-son-sucks!" , "Let's go Sam-son!"

I guess The Shield guys and Finn Balor are the only guys worthy of a surname.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

We are three weeks away from the summer Wrestlemania. This show is the shits.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> So is there a reason why they're cramming the 3rd hour full of filler stuff? Are they up against anything in particular tonight?


I wonder if that's the case. Is there anything going on now?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Why hasn't Elias squashed kalisto yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants.. Good fucking job crowd.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I think is a terrible decision to strip Samson from his name.
> 
> Just Elias sounds anticlimatic, it was easier to chant with the Samson part: "Sam-son-sucks!" , "Let's go Sam-son!"
> 
> I guess The Shield guys and Finn Balor are the only guys worthy of a surname.


Not to mention Samson has long hair, which is the obvious connection to the more famous Samson.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> All right bro, see you next we-
> 
> 
> 
> :reigns3


 Have it in the background at work, either that or nothing,

Simply calling a shit match when I see it. Would be lucky to get ** 1/2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why hasn't Elias squashed kalisto yet?


From what I read in some dirtsheet, people backstage like Elias and his look but are still not sold on his ring work so just like his match with Balor last week they are giving him longer matches to let him develop and improve.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> Why hasn't Elias squashed kalisto yet?


Gotta fill out those three hours.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I think is a terrible decision to strip Samson from his name.
> 
> Just Elias sounds anticlimatic, it was easier to chant with the Samson part: "Sam-son-sucks!" , "Let's go Sam-son!"
> 
> I guess The Shield guys and Finn Balor are the only guys worthy of a surname.


Dean Ambrose
Seth Rollins
Sasha Banks
Mickie James
Dana Brooke
Nia Jax
Braun Stroman
Roman Reigns
Brock Lesnar
Rich Swan
Cedric Alexander
Alicia Fox
Titus O'Neil
Akira Tozawa
Brian Kendrick
Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy
Scott Dawson
Dash Wilder


I can go on, I suppose.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias' finisher is called Drift Away but they got rid of his Drifter nickname? Lame lol.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Jedah said:


> I still can't believe that triple threat wasn't the main event.


Yeah, despite how dull it was, it should have closed out. Apparently, the two matches coming up that no one cares about are more important.

Seriously, when was the last time anything involving the Universal title closed the show?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That match went on at least 5 mins more than I thought it would.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker spouting nonsense again. :lol

Charly :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> So is there a reason why they're cramming the 3rd hour full of filler stuff? Are they up against anything in particular tonight?


To Tell The Truth on ABC?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sometimes I don't even know what Booker is going on about.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I want to see a match between Elias and Rollins just to confuse the fuck out of the crowd :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This female interviewer has a forehead meant for a tennis ball.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Alexa is so good at being mean lol!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ooh, Alexa's on.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Alexa slowly injecting that poison to divide Sasha from Bayley, just like she should.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> We are three weeks away from the summer Wrestlemania. This show is the shits.


 Both shows and the company are in the drizzzling shits.

The prospect of Jones-Lesnar truly gives you an idea of how small the WWE is.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess telling it like it is as usual.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

would love to know which retard booked raw tonight


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Yeah, it's going to be a massacre alright, Alexa.


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

Bayley is everything wrong with wrestling today.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seriously about to tune out of RAW.. Really no reason to watch anymore of the show.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Modern wwe commentary is so robotic it's awful.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This film looks like Oscar caliber compared to Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That HBK movie looks so boring lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Alexa sucks on the mic.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Alexa just needs to join Brazzers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Modern wwe commentary is so robotic it's awful.


I hope they one day add the option to turn it off on the network.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Vince still upset with Pittsburgh?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else noticed how Elias recieving the jobber entrance actually works well with his gimmick?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I hope something big, no pun intended, happens in the Show v. Cass main event.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Anyone else noticed how Elias recieving the jobber entrance actually works well with his gimmick?


Not a jobber entrance. Would you rather he waste time walking to the ring just to play the guitar only to get interrupted by someone?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Crazy to think that Cole has gone from being an international war corespondent and covering the David Koresh standoff for CBS to his demeanor now on commentary.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Budget cuts everywhere, but eight different commentary guys, two interview girls on one show, and 26 writers.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Renee's shirt is cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, at least there is Ibushi/Tanahashi in a few hours


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao cole almost said lunatic cringe


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Cena vs Nakamura on SD tomorrow, Nakamura better bring it and actually deliver on the match after his 2 star match against Ziggler at Backlash and his 1 star match against Corbin at Battleground. You are facing Cena, so time to step it up Nakamura .


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dean & Seth segment will be the best thing about this third hour.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This segment is kinda hot with both of them being shirtless lol.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

CLEVER


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose with the conspiracy theories and paranoia when Rollins truly doesn't means any of that, good. That's a nice way to go with it.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Good stuff with Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

At least Bayley gets to keep her Bayley buddies with all these budget cuts.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley!!! :bayley


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's literally like "dude, what do I have to do to get you to forgive me?" lol.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambrose/Seth stole the show tonight, easy.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

budget cuts but you can spend money to hand out hugger section signs to the crowd


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia Jax should give Bayley a stink face.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth's literally like "dude, what do I have to do to get you to forgive me?" lol.


Dean was right though. Seth put him in a bad spot.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Yawn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does Nia ever get any reaction?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is super dead, the triple threat killed it


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Does Nia ever get any reaction?


a jello mould never gets a reaction


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean & Seth segment will be the best thing about this third hour.


If the Universal championship participants can't close the show, those two are definitely worthy right now. That little segment could have closed out the show and I wouldn't have minded.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Nia Jax should give Bayley a stink face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, Dean/Seth stuff was the highlight of this show easily. I'm loving this storyline so much.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"i dont think so, BAY-LEEEE" 

that biting repartee! the claws are out!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't think anybody will be impressed when Bayley defeats Nia Jax, Jax hasn't been protected at all since her debut on the main roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is super dead, the triple threat killed it


Crowd was dead after the MizTV segment. The triple threat started slow but the crowd got into it even chanting "this is awesome" and "yes" during the second half of the match.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia's voice is annoying.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Of course Nia, the fattest diva in the entire compnay, is the only diva to have her weight announced during her entrance. :hayden3

I'm not complaining about this quirk, but actually find it humorous. :lol


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't wait for Joe Cronin tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That SKY commercial with GOAT Hardy, man is such a fantastic actor.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So I'm guessing now that Kurt will put Seth & Dean against Sheamus & Cesaro, and Dean will be forced to work with Seth despite not trusting him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Does Nia ever get any reaction?


Only time I ever heard of Jax getting a reaction was when Alexa accidently bumped into her in the ring the day after she won the Raw women's championship, and the Raw after Extreme Rules where Kurt told Alexa that she was facing Nia Jax. Other than that no.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Crowd was dead after the MizTV segment. The triple threat started slow but the crowd got into it even chanting "this is awesome" and "yes" during the second half of the match.


Didn't know why they chanted This is awesome tbh, that match was so bad, not Battleground bad, but really dissapointing. I know they were saving stuff for Summerslam but still


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really fucked up the order of this show. Roman/Joe/Braun had no business going at the 10PM est mark. And Big Show/Cass has NO BUSINESS MAIN-EVENTING ANY SHOW.

What kind of incompetence is this?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Does Nia ever get any reaction?





The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I don't think anybody will be impressed when Bayley defeats Nia Jax, Jax hasn't been protected at all since her debut on the main roster.


Hasn't been protected? She's squashed everyone she's faced and only lost to Sasha because she ran out of gas near the end of the gauntlet match. Bayley has never beaten her clean or without help from youknowwho so who knows.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Loving the stuff with Ambrose and Rollins. Can't wait for them to win the tag titles :mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nia is HORRIBLE.


----------



## MFR55 (Jan 30, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I don't think anybody will be impressed when Bayley defeats Nia Jax, Jax hasn't been protected at all since her debut on the main roster.


jax is a monster heel that lost every single Main Roster Feud she ever been on,she got pinned by bayley(with the fucking hugplex) and rolled up by sasha


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Buster Baxter said:


> Loving the stuff with Ambrose and Rollins. Can't wait for them to win the tag titles :mark


then lose them two months later and one turns heel.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

To say this show has sucked would be an understatement.


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

What's with NIa's matches always having a long count out spot?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Can't wait for Joe Cronin tonight.


Can't wait for JDFromNy206 tommorrow. He's gonna tear this Raw apart.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeez, I'm loving this storyline!

Dean Ambrose is being more paranoid, while Seth Rollins is becoming more sympathetic. It makes you wonder what it's going to take for these wrestling soulmates to finally coexist as a team. 

It's already been about 10 minutes, and I already can't wait to see what happens next week :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The ref selling dat 10 count.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's no way to treat the Goddess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If I ever can't sleep, I'm just gonna throw it on this 3rd hour and I'll be out in no time.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Oh shut up Cole


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The booking of that match.. :sigh:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This main event :maury


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bayley wins by countout. Way to put her over Vince. unkout


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cass has an awful tan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I only continued watching for the Goddess. Now I have no other reason to continue to watch


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Big Cass is way too tan.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Big Cass looks like he has a black man's body.. This is odd..


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth's literally like "dude, what do I have to do to get you to forgive me?" lol.


Seth's continuous pouting every time Dean rejects his companionship is a fantastic touch. This is gonna be such a fun little ride.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The more horrible you are, the more likely you are in hour 3, is that it?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

That was botchy


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Not a jobber entrance. Would you rather he waste time walking to the ring just to play the guitar only to get interrupted by someone?


What? No, I actually like the way they're having Elias suddenly appear in the ring


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

his granmudda?

big show is a misssscreint? 

where is this accent coming from?

is big cass new gimmick that he's a soldier in nervous jimmy's crew?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The more horrible you are, the more likely you are in hour 3, is that it?


Does that mean Alexa Bliss is horrible? Don't let her fans see that post.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This raw has been garbage only Loved the dean and Seth stuff cw Tag match other than that nothing good. I don't think it take much for smackdown to maybe be good


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Sheesh, they don't try at all with their women. That was nothing. A 5 min countout, such intrigue.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This third hour makes me want to sleep for real.

Very disappointing Raw when you had that monster triple threat AND Brock Lesnar on the show. What happened instead is that the story is now less hot than it was at 7:59 PM eastern time.

I thought Miz would be able to elevate Jason Jordan a little but he really is that bad. He needs to do as little talking as possible and seriously, pair him with Emma and turn him to the dark side quickly. You can't wait for a few months. This act won't last till SummerSlam.

Elias was cool but wasn't used as well as he could have been.

Alexa did her part to divide Sasha from Bayley, so OK.

The only real standout thing tonight was the development between Ambrose and Rollins. Everything else was forgettable. Shouldn't have been the case but WWE always has a way to fuck up something good.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

It's obvious Bayley is just fodder for the Bliss/Banks feud so this match at Summerslam is gonna be meaningless. Having her win by countout doesn't give her any momentum at all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CM Punk returns to drop another pipe bomb.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This compulsion to put on shitty main events 5 minutes to 11 ... with commercials!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Shooter any good? I watched the first two episodes on Hulu and thought it was okay.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO they're 6 minutes from the top of the hour and they have to shove a recap in :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> It's obvious Bayley is just fodder for the Bliss/Banks feud so this match at Summerslam is gonna be meaningless. Having her win by countout doesn't give her any momentum at all.


Doubt it, they wouldn't of put Bayley in their instead of Sasha in the first place if Alexa was just gonna beat her again.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cass and big show is the main event uttahere


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Cass better be careful with the tanning...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Gotta start to make Roman look strong.


You fucker.:frustrate


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Get ready for a five star match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That reaction for Enzo.. Half of the people are probably sleeping :ti


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Please no rambling Enzo promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I bet Enzo still reeks of strip club. Don't get too close to the kids, man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like tipping that stripper 10 dollas?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is Enzo talking about? :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I've never wished ill on a wrestler before.

But if someone happened to break Enzo's jaw, well...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Enzo is good but he's saying the same shit. Time for this split to end.

See you all later. This ain't worth watching.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had to head out for a few minutes during Nia's entrance, miss anything?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Amore referencing his recent strip club shenanigans, perhaps? :hayden3

And for those getting ready to once again rag on Cass' physique, just remember that once upon a time, he was much, much less impressive:










:deandre


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Please no rambling Enzo promo.


Shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

im past hating enzo

now i just sit in awe of him living the dream closing out RAWs

somehow :draper2


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

This whole concept is awful. Enzo is popping all this shit but needs someone to fight for him. Literally killing him self off


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Graves and Booker :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Show's not gonna turn on Enzo is he? :lol Show's prob due for another heel turn soon lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Doubt it, they wouldn't of put Bayley in their instead of Sasha in the first place if Alexa was just gonna beat her again.


Here is the thing though. The last thing Bayley needs is that title around her waist. She's not gonna get over unless they make her chase and fight for a long time to get that title back. So having said that, the best option is for Banks to turn on her and cause her to lose to Bliss again. After Summerslam, Banks and Bayley can feud, it doesn't need the title, while Bliss can defend her title against Nia or Mickie James.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"i understand he's not a big tipper" ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

They made his music worse......
....
.......


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They changed Cass's theme and now it just sounds like dark match jobber themes :HA


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Big cass with a new GOAT theme lol


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank goodness, they changed his theme. Now something generic!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Cass's theme a little better now. So many superstars have generic guitar themes lately though.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Had to head out for a few minutes during Nia's entrance, miss anything?


Bayley and Alexa made out in the middle of the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

you the man dawg :lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cass has a new theme again...generic, but not as bad as before.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Vince sticking it to Enzo with the tipping lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well I guess anything is better than the previous theme Cass had.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, they improoved Cass theme


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Graves and Booker :lmao


They commented on Enzo not tipping! I AM DECEASED! :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Cass now has stripperific music that could easily be used for a jobber in the late '90s-'early '00s.

His future is truly looking bright. :kobelol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Generic theme 2.0. Both don't fit him, but at least they are trying. :/


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Had to head out for a few minutes during Nia's entrance, miss anything?


Not much. Typical Nia Jax dominating until Bayley did a come back which led to the outside. Then Alexa tried to interfere, but Bayley outsmarted her and ended up winning by count out after Nia ran into the steel steps.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

big cass new theme the reason no pyro? spendin that :vince$ on a new theme for cass why


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Bayley and Alexa made out in the middle of the ring.


Awesome, I'll catch it later on PornHub.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Enzo, cass and big show unkout


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They are gonna do this until Summerslam, aren't they?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

does booker have alzheimers is he senile

enzo being the most annoying guy ever he does that so well


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Not much. Typical Nia Jax dominating until Bayley did a come back which led to the outside. Then Alexa tried to interfere, but Bayley outsmarted her and ended up winning by count out after Nia ran into the steel steps.


I see, thanks for the recap


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

These two cricket catchers really have a wrestling match going well past the third hour?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know I am not feeling how they are handling Show vs Cass. I can't buy Cass being so dominant against Show. I can buy Braun but Cass? Nah.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cass is no Strowman. This shouldn't be anywhere near the main event.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ladies and gents thats your main event, let that fucking sink in.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That was a great babyface move by Enzo. 





































*MORE SARCASM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a terrible main event that was. You could hear a pin drop the crowd was so quiet.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why did this end Raw again?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Yeah Roman really needed that win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao y'all are such babies he's took plenty of losses to Braun and Joe, so why can't they do the same. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> ladies and gents thats your main event, let that fucking sink in.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This is the lamest ending to a Raw ever.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope these poor people at least gets a decent dark match because this RAW main event was no only terrible but also confusing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can brock pls come out and kill all of them


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope the crowd gets a nice dark match cause...whoa that was an awful finish.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I wonder if Vince threw the headset down screaming that fucking sucked like he did with mabel/diesel ss 95


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Everyone still in attendance at this event should get a free T-shirt that says "I survived hour three of raw".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst third hour of Raw in a very, very long time. Wow...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That crowd didn't give one single fuck about the show they watched tonight.

Who could blame them? Trash.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is it symbolic that during this match, a storm has come here where I live?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not feeling the Enzo/Cass/Show thing.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

this show sucked more black dick than Khloe Kardashian in an NBA locker room.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage segment

- Revival/Hardy Boyz/Club post-match brawl

- Seth Rollins/Cesaro/Sheamus backstage segment

- The Miz/Maryse/Bo Dallas/Curtis Axel/Jason Jordan MizTV + attack

- Cesaro/Sheamus/Seth Rollins/Dean Ambrose post-match attack

- Bray Wyatt/Finn Balor segment + attack

- Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns

- Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage segment


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 07/31 - Raw Discussion Thread - Three's A Crowd &amp; A Beast Is Waiting*



God Movement said:


> The Big Dog has the momentum going into Summerslam. I wonder if he will be able to capitalize on it


Probably not seeing as he's at that level where he doesn't need the belt. I mean he's lost his last 4 or 5 title matches ait feels like

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You take the Dean/Seth stuff and this was almost as bad as Battleground


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman, Balor, Cass and Corbin.

That's what Vince views as the future of the WWE....

God help us all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> You take the Dean/Seth stuff and this was almost as bad as Battleground


 It was worse IMO. At least Battleground had a solid match on the card. 

This show had nothing for someone who isn't a fan of Rollins and Ambrose. Those guys were decent, but nothing great.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Probably not seeing as he's at that level where he doesn't need the belt.


:HA :shockedpunk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's just as dumb to pin any of those guys clean before SS, as well.


It's a damn triple threat they've done plenty of "this combination of guys from a multiman match at the PPV will fight" forever. 

I mean what should they have had them beat up jobbers? Then folk would be complaining about time wasting matches

Or should they have had Lesnar ruin it then folk could talk about how buried they were for getting their ass kicked by one guy. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Ace said:


> It was worse IMO. At least Battleground had a solid match on the card.
> 
> This show had nothing for someone who isn't a fan of Rollins and Ambrose. Those guys were decent, but nothing great.


Battleground at least had no commercials.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Legitimate argument that that was the worst main event in raw history


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> It's a damn triple threat they've done plenty of "this combination of guys from a multiman match at the PPV will fight" forever.
> 
> I mean what should they have had them beat up jobbers? Then folk would be complaining about time wasting matches
> 
> ...


They shouldn't have had the match in the first place.

But if they did, it would've been best if Brock wrecked everyone. It makes sense kayfabe wise because he'd be trying to to hurt his opponents before his match with them and get an advantage on them. So, it'd make sense. Personally, I wouldn't have booked the match in the first place.
-----------------------------------

Rollins/Ambrose storyline continues to be the best thing in the company. Those guys have top-tier chemistry.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> :HA :shockedpunk


I mean I know the meme is Reigns wins everything but he hasn't exactly been doing that. But I'm sure you were also one of those people that were sure he'd take the title of Owens or that Braun would never recover from losing to Reigns at Fastlane. You're one of those "if I predict he wins everything, eventually I'll be right and can say I knew all along" people. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> this show sucked more black dick than Khloe Kardashian in an NBA locker room.


Jenner too, probably.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They shouldn't have had the match in the first place.
> 
> But if they did, it would've been best if Brock wrecked everyone. It makes sense kayfabe wise because he'd be trying to to hurt his opponents before his match with them and get an advantage on them. So, it'd make sense. Personally, I wouldn't have booked the match in the first place.
> -----------------------------------
> ...


Then the sentiment would be "man Brock made them all look like geeks" motherfuckers got upset with Brock embarrassing the New Day him beating up Braun and Joe wouldn't have went over, whooping on Reigns would have worked tho.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:


 FTFY.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Really enjoyed the Rollins/Ambrose vs Cesaro/Sheamus interaction tonight. Very much looking forward to where it goes from here. They could very well end up having the best match on Summerslam, for Raw anyways.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Then the sentiment would be "man Brock made them all look like geeks" motherfuckers got upset with Brock embarrassing the New Day him beating up Braun and Joe wouldn't have went over, whooping on Reigns would have worked tho.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yeah, but that's just the fickle people on here. That doesn't make what they say true.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Worst third hour of Raw in a very, very long time. Wow...


Im never one into ratings, but even I will be curious to see what the segment splits are for this Raw my friend. Show/Cass HAS to look like a Nielson ghostown no?

Ive drank regular bottled water with more flavor than that main event.

edit: could that second half get a sub 1.0? Again, Im not too familiar with ratings and how high the hardcore ceiling of people that will watch no matter what is.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> Legitimate argument that that was the worst main event in raw history


It seems to me that they don't care about the third hour anymore. It's there only for the advertising. With the triple threat (Reigns) being on the end of the second hour that was the main event, and everything afterwards is just filler for the advertising.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That lockerroom segment with Dean and Seth was the highlight of the show for me lol. Fucking hell I think WWE are actually trying to kill me :lmao

This slow burn 'will Dean forgive Seth' thing is perfectly written.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is anyone actually watching Bring it to the Table?
Imagine watching a long boring shitty Show, and continue by watching a shorter shitty show right after, talking about the long shitty show.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> Jenner too, probably.


I think Kylie Jenner prefers rappers. Khloe likes the NBA players.



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is anyone actually watching Bring it to the Table?
> Imagine watching a long boring shitty Show, and continue by watching a shorter shitty show right after, talking about the long shitty show.


Joe Cronin said they are currently asking if there are too many wrestling related channels on YouTube?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

My god, that last hour of RAW was a slog, I couldn't even watch half of it.

Pittsburgh was quite subdued tonight, I was worried for Jason Jordan at first, but I think it was just that audience, they didn't get really hot except for Seth's and then Dean's post-match stuff with Shesaro and the Triple Threat. Just dead for the last hour, although, I don't really blame them with what they were given. Why put Cass/Big Show to main event after being given a Braun/Joe/Roman match? Head scratcher.

Nothing else was really worth watching, I don't know what happened to the hot streak RAW had been on, but the writers phoned it in hard this week. 

Bring It to the Table was good, JBL was funny. I thought it was interesting that they addressed Enzo's heat with the locker room, which tends to make me think that was probably a work and the rumor about that was leaked intentionally. It was so vague when it came out and seemed to not be that big of a deal given the amount of TV time the guy still gets. Plus, JBL said other than the Miz, no one has made it once the locker room turned against them, it makes me think they're trying to get underdog sympathy for him. He could use it, he had a surprisingly apathetic response to his promo tonight.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Dean Ambrose/Seth Rollins backstage segment
> 
> ...


F.U. Tool. What, the women's match was the only non-highlight for you?


----------



## Zidar (Apr 6, 2017)

Bink77 said:


> F.U. Tool. What, the women's match was the only non-highlight for you?


 Uh, and like the entire 3rd hour...


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I downloaded RAW after work today. I just watched it, in like 10 minutes.

Fucking HORRIBLE.

How do people manage to sit through 3 hours of this shit? I still don't get it.

-Kurt Angle comes out to start the show. SKIP. EVERY SHOW STARTS WITH A PROMO. OVER IT
-Lesnar / Heyman come out - SKIP - Lesnar just stands there while Heyman spouts the same shit he's been spouting the last 5 years
-Hardy's come out - SKIP - They're has-beens, who cares, and their opponents come out - SKIP - they've been buried to the point I don't give two shits about them anymore
-Ambrose / Seth Promo - WATCHED, as I'm a fan of both guys and it's a story that might actually go somewhere
-Cruiserweights - SKIP, BORING, DON'T CARE
-Miz TV - WATCHED just to see how Jordan went - he's not a good promo which sucks but he's still better than Roman
-Seth vs Sheamus - SKIP - we all knew what would happen here, if you didn't then you must be pretty stupid
-Bray Wyatt comes out and starts talking - SKIP, SAME OLD SHIT, DON'T CARE BRAY. Balor appears in the ring - no shits given, hate Balor, boring as fuck
-Joe vs Strowman vs Roman - SKIP - Because Roman was in the match and once again we already know all roads lead to Roman so what's the fucking point?
-Sampson comes out to troll the crowd - WATCH, then Kallisto's music hits and SKIP - don't care two shits about Kallisto so bye
-Alexa Bliss promo - WATCH - one of the few women who can actually cut a decent promo - good for her. 
-Ambrose & Seth Backstage again - WATCH - as I said, story might actually go somewhere
-Bayley vs Nia Jax - SKIP - Bayley is a cornball and Nia Jax is utter trash, so bye
-Big Cass promo - still proves he's a better promo than Roman after all these years
-Enzo comes out - TALK TALK TALK, heard it all before. Why is Big Show still wrestling in 2017 again?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not the best Raw. To say I would of preferred Nia/Bayley as the ME of Raw over the pointless Show/Cass ME. Is saying something. Show just won't retire well he Lol? Every time someone says RAW IS BETTER then SD. Then creative delivers this trash. I question it. I have no idea why Wyatt is feuding with Balor. Because why the hell not? Just book Strowman to win the UT. And draft Harper/Rowan to Raw. And reunite the Wyatt Family. They are better together imo. Their is that rumour of The Wyatts v BC. So maybe this we'll happen. As a Wyatt mark. Sick of his directionless booking. One of the highlights was Alexa Bliss promo. Good to see theirs a woman on the MR who can cut a promo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Triple threat was the best part of the show, mainly because these three are the only three actually worth watching. Wasn't the greatest match, but it's on Raw and it lacked an end goal. What did the winner of the match get? Nothing. Reigns won. That actually gives me hope he isn't going to win at Summerslam. Still think they're absolutely stupid not to have Strowman win it at Summerslam.

Also thought the 3 video packages they gave were excellent too. Just need a Lesnar one now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Lesnar/Heyman just cut a normal promo? Had a feeling they'd just do that tbh.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess they don't want Brock to talk alot probably because he just most likely go off script say what ever he wants other than that it's stupid that he doesn't talk often


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Disappointing/boring RAW this week. Opens with Kurt Angle back in Pittsburgh which was cool. But then Lesnar/Heyman come out and it's Heyman back to cutting promos again. Lesnar stood there and looked bored which set a tone for the rest of the show. 

Hardyz/Gallows and Anderson was a decent but loved the brawl including Revival post-match. I have no problem with the Miz TV segment because it means Ambrose is done feuding with Miz. Hope Jason Jordan develops mic skills in the future because he was not ready out there. Speaking of Ambrose, him and Rollins' storyline is very intriguing. They had two backstage segments and it both furthered the trust issue they have with each other. 

The rest made me yawn. Triple Threat Match should've been fun but it was slow and featured no run-in from Lesnar. Maybe that was why Lesnar was bored from the start of the show. No comment about the Women's stuff. And lastly, Big Show/Big Cass main evented the show. Boring match. Lackluster result. Who booked this crap? Oh wait, it was Vince since it involved big men.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Im never one into ratings, but even I will be curious to see what the segment splits are for this Raw my friend. Show/Cass HAS to look like a Nielson ghostown no?
> 
> Ive drank regular bottled water with more flavor than that main event.
> 
> edit: could that second half get a sub 1.0? Again, Im not too familiar with ratings and how high the hardcore ceiling of people that will watch no matter what is.




Since I started watching again (about 3 years now), I have never gone to bed before the third hour. Last night I went to bed after the triple threat and am so glad I did judging by these posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its hilarious how many times they've had Bayley v Nia. And 90% of the time its a dumb finish to "protect" Nia, but all these finishes just make Nia look beyond useless. WWE need to either just book her as a monster and follow through or just make her a jobber/take her off TV. This nonsense where she's menat to be a big badass monster but loses every single match thats even remotely important does no one any favours.

Shield Mini Reunion number 40567 is just garbage. The Shield crap just needs to die. Its horrific how much WWE TV has revolved around them in the last 5 years.

Jordan still needs a lot of work, and Miz is still the most over qualified comedy jobber ever. That suplex spot was just pure circus clown nonsense. Its depressing seeing your favourite constantly booked like a hapless loser. I can already tell this Jordan feud is going to be absolute garbage, it'll just be Jordan single handily whupping all their asses every week. Miz just cant catch a break on Raw, and SmackDown is unwatchable.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Erik. said:


> Triple threat was the best part of the show, mainly because these three are the only three actually worth watching. Wasn't the greatest match, but it's on Raw and it lacked an end goal. What did the winner of the match get? Nothing. Reigns won. That actually gives me hope he isn't going to win at Summerslam. Still think they're absolutely stupid not to have *Strowman win it at Summerslam*.
> 
> Also thought the 3 video packages they gave were excellent too. Just need a Lesnar one now.


I think Strowman is going to win the title at Summerslam. Between Joe and Strowman keep this in mind about WWE: they will always put more emphasis on things THEY created. They didn't create Samoa Joe. They created Braun Strowman. Also the way they portrayed Strowman was interesting. He stood tall after the match despite Reigns winning.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Just watched...

Only highlights for me were the main event scene again and the start of the Sheamus/Cesaro vs Ambrose/Rollins feud.

Rest was lacklustre especially the last hour, that last hour was fucking boring.

Running order killed this show dead.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

sailord said:


> I guess they don't want Brock to talk alot probably because he just most likely go off script say what ever he wants other than that it's stupid that he doesn't talk often


They need to keep him from talking. He sounds like a boy who hasn't hit puberty yet and the last time he did I don't think he was letting it fly anyway, he just forgot his lines as evinced by how he traied off on whatever he was going to say after he said 'shit' (ohhh, so badass, what proof he gives no fucks), started to repeat himself, then thought better of it and just stood there.


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

Boy, thing is that a number of decent things happened this Raw, it just didn't feel like it by the end.

- Very happy with the tag team setup. All four men did extremely well through the show.
- The other tag team business wasn't thrilling, but at least competent and progressed the narrative towards the next stage. 
- Summerslam Main event stuff was enjoyable but possibly counterintuitive.
- Elias continues to get great heat as a promo, but it will be for nothing if he just faces guys that the crowd has been conditioned not to care about.
- Miz worked hard and when left to his own devices got marvellous heat.
- The actual BOOKING of the women's stuff was pretty good.
- The actual MATCH Cruiserweight wise was pretty good.

But they were overweighed by the negatives...

- Despite the Booking of the women's stuff actually being sound, Nia is simply not capable of pulling it off.
- The main event was a debacle. This may deserve to be a career-destroying performance from Cass, and Big Show absolutely needs to retire.
- Jason Jordan has some good attributes but doesn't seem capable of doing the job they want him to fulfil.
- Despite the Cruiserweight match being solid, nobody cares because of months of worthless booking and the match fulfilling no obvious purpose.
- Kalisto is a splendid performer and how little anyone cares about him says an awful lot.
- The opening segment was more long and blah than it needs to be.
- Enzo and Bray are both excellent deliverers of promos but the well of creativity writing wise has clearly dried up some time ago in both cases.

I'm someone who doesn't call for people's heads, or want them not to be on TV. It's a last resort to me and I always feel uncomfortable when doing so. That said, Big Cass, Big Show, Nia Jax and Jason Jordan are all fulfilling roles right now that they are simply not capable of delivering on. They may be assets doing other things, they may just need completely rebooking. But all four are quite simply nowhere near the calibre at this stages in their career to deserve the focus they currently have.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They completely screwed up the main event storyline. Giving away that match and pinning Joe clean for no logical reason whatsoever was retarded.

Only good stuff on this Raw was the Rollins/Ambrose stuff. More continuity and just simple logical booking. It's amazing what those two things can do. Simple progression. Not giving away too much or doing too little. Fantastic first interaction with Shesaro. Looking forward to it next week. Best stuff going on in the entire company right now.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They completely screwed up the main event storyline. Giving away that match and pinning Joe clean for no logical reason whatsoever was retarded.


They had to give Roman that pin on Joe at some point


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> They had to give Roman that pin on Joe at some point


That was really curious to me, but I could see it serving a couple of purposes. One, Joe can still say Roman's never beaten him one on one, it took Braun to get the job done. Two, Cena's rumored to be feuding with Joe when he makes a RAW appearence, after SummerSlam, I think. That made me think about his line to AJ Styles when they started their feud that he couldn't get past Roman Reigns, there's no way he's taking John Cena. The first option helps save a Roman/Joe feud for later, the second option would be creatively lazy, since they'd be echoing one feud with a different player on the other brand - which is par for the course and wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Alexa's promo last night did nothing to sell her match against Bayley at Summerslam. She basically said Bayley was an easy win and that Sasha should be ashamed of herself for losing to her last week. Then there was the Bayley/Nia match. Having her win by countout was weak and did not help her at all. Way to make your number one contender look strong going into Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

For this RAW I was really only looking forward to the stuff going on the Main Event scene and the progression with Rollins/Ambrose, on that front the show delivered...

- *Main Event Scene* stuff was good starting with the opener which had Lesnar raise the stakes and add even more intrigue to the match by adding the stipulation that he would leave WWE if he loses the title at SummerSlam. With the current talk about him possibly facing Jones at UFC it was a nice way to subtly tie that into the program. The triple threat match was good, the bit where Braun was selling the effect of the Coquina Clutch outside the ring went on a bit too long and hurt the pacing a bit but then things got right back on track and the crowd got into the match so it was good. I liked the bit where Reigns and Joe joined to take out Braun and then they stay looking at him for a bit and then Joe tries to get a cheap shot at Reigns but he was ready for it. The same happened last week when they threw Braun over the barricade and then Joe landed a cheap shot on Reigns while they were both looking at Braun, nice bit of continuity there. While a no contest finish via Lesnar interfering would have been ideal, if they were going to have a person win I think Reigns was the one who needed it the most. He has not won a PPV since Mania and has been putting both Braun and Joe over quite a bit since then so it was the right call to have him pick up the win here.

- *Rollins/Ambrose* stuff was very good and I liked the backstage segments between Rollins and Ambrose as well as Rollins and Sheamus/Cesaro. They are doing a good job progressing the story and I like the direction they are going with it so far. Ambrose becoming all paranoid and having all these conspiracy theories about what Rollins is thinking/doing when he is actually doing nothing of the sort is alright. Rollins and Sheamus had a good match even tho Rollins got the win via rollup and didn't attempt his finisher at any point so I wonder what's up with that. Now that he is teaming up with Ambrose I guess they'll be able to ignore the finisher situation with Rollins for a bit but they need to figure something out and if they are winning the tag titles at SummerSlam that would be a nice opportunity for Rollins to debut a new finisher (the knee is clearly not working otherwise they would have established it by now) and use it to win the match. The added vocals to Rollins theme was...interesting. Personally I would prefer if it were with deeper vocals but I don't know how I feel about it yet, we'll see.

- *The rest* of the show was rather poor I think. I felt that the MizTV segment just didn't quite work, the Wyatt/Balor stuff felt a little weird with the longwinded Wyatt promo and underwhelming payoff after Balor appeared. They teased the demon with the red lights so they are definitely reintroducing it at SummerSlam. The Show/Enzo/Cass stuff was a disaster and I just can't get invested in this direction they have taken the women's division and them shafting the Sasha/Alexa program. Really after the triple threat match the show was practically over for me.


----------



## SweetSkitz (Aug 1, 2017)

*WWE Has Officially Gone Down Hill*

I haven't watched WWE in many years (since 2010). I thought it was relatively good back then but stopped watching because all my favorite wrestlers were being released. Last night I had nothing better to do, so I tuned into WWE Monday Night Raw to see how it was. However, last night I noticed many changes that made me want to turn the TV off since tuning in. First of all: the stage? The 'titantron' shouldn't be called a 'titantron', it should be called a minitron. The stage lacks any creativity whatsoever, and it looks bland and uninteresting. 

Furthermore, I happened to tune into the match at the exact moment a WWE Wrestler named Bayley and Nia Jax were "fighting". This match was absolutely terrible. The acting was dreadful, it lacked any realism, and the entrance music was bad too. Are they explicitly trying to appeal to children? Because I miss the days when WWE would have the _Diva Search_. I also heard choke slamming is illegal. What? This whole entire show was pretty bad. RAW used to be extremely exciting, seeing Edge and Lita. Now we've got Bayley giving hugs. What gives? It wouldn't surprise me in the future if the network drops WWE altogether, considering their ratings have been very poor. 

Sorry for the rant. I apologize if I offended anyone, but anyway this used to be a good show. After the first time in seven years watching WWE, I probably will never watch it again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Has Officially Gone Down Hill*

It only has officially gone down hill just now?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: WWE Has Officially Gone Down Hill*

Raw was shit last night, but it's started to get better in recent months. Word of warning, don't watch SD tonight if you think last night was bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a bit miffed at WWE giving away that Triple Threat on RAW. I don't find myself as hyped now because all 3 guys have interacted properly in a match and one has gone over. Although, I'm still excited to see them all face Lesnar for the Title.

I just don't understand why they deflate hype like this sometimes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS DOPE! :tommy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm a bit miffed at WWE giving away that Triple Threat on RAW. I don't find myself as hyped now because all 3 guys have interacted properly in a match and one has gone over. Although, I'm still excited to see them all face Lesnar for the Title.
> 
> I just don't understand why they deflate hype like this sometimes.


Yeah the ideal way to go about it was for Lesnar to interfere and it leading to a no contest and a massive brawl. If they had to do a clean finish then I think Reigns getting the win was right call as he had lost to both Braun and Joe several times and hasn't won a PPV since Mania so him getting the win here gives him some momentum without necessarily hurting the other two.

But I guess just as they were holding back a bit during the triple threat they are saving any big brawl between all four for the go home show. Lesnar will be there so maybe they have a big brawl to close the show and it ends with Lesnar standing tall like we expected to happen last night.

Still really looking forward to the Fatal 4 Way and over the next two weeks they should be able to further build it up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm a bit miffed at WWE giving away that Triple Threat on RAW. I don't find myself as hyped now because all 3 guys have interacted properly in a match and one has gone over. Although, I'm still excited to see them all face Lesnar for the Title.
> 
> I just don't understand why they deflate hype like this sometimes.


Said the same thing.

You have your Summerslam main event. KEEP THEM AWAY FROM EACHOTHER. 

If anything, they should have had Lesnar as the referee last night and had all three men just beat him down before it became an all out brawl.

The video packages of each of the three were brilliantly done though. I hope we get more of these, just need to add Lesnar and the video package heading into Summerslam is going to be GOAT worthy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Alexa's promo last night did nothing to sell her match against Bayley at Summerslam. She basically said Bayley was an easy win and that Sasha should be ashamed of herself for losing to her last week. Then there was the Bayley/Nia match. Having her win by countout was weak and did not help her at all. Way to make your number one contender look strong going into Summerslam.


Seemed they were more concerned about protecting Nia or something in that match.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- I'll admit I was wrong, Miz tried but Jordan still came out of it pretty meh. I'm not giving up yet, but Mike has a fair bit more to do to get Jordan over.
- Big Cass got a new theme that was even more placeholder than his last one, and I don't really need to see him and Show again.
- I changed my mind on wanting Joe to get the belt after Heyman's opening promo. I thought it better to slow build to Braun getting it, but giving Braun the trophy of being the guy to force Brock to leave is too good to waste, especially to build for Brock's return to face Braun one on one.
- I'm sorry but I'm just meh on the Ambrose/Rollins lovers tiff bromance.
- Women, Raw...meh.
- I really like Elias, and Graves really adds to the enjoyment on commentary.
- Anyone else finding it cringey now with Matt Hardy playing 25% broken? I know the gimmick was great, but you don't have it, just play retro Matt and grow up until you can do it fully.
- Another random note, can Cesaro and Sheamus get a tag theme rather than the combo theme? And can they let Gallows and Anderson have a little more?
- Bray, just look at the ten thousand other threads. At least he'll get Balor to do something, Demon wise.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I only watched bits and pieces, but I have two thoughts...

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE leave Lesnar. And take Heyman with you. But stop teasing you're gone and then come back...go away and never return. 

Why did they do the triple threat at 10pm and make Cass vs Big Show the main event? That didn't make ANY sense whatsoever. The triple threat is the only match I watched (and I missed the beginning because Daniel Gill was doing his run on Ninja Warrior). It was a good enough match, but I will never understand why WWE continues to give away PPV matches on free TV.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Wyatt/Balor segment was my favorite. Amazing promo by Bray! :clap


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FUCKING UNIT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Seemed they were more concerned about protecting Nia or something in that match.


Well what do,ppl,expect From the promo. Bayley is so strong! Lol. It's not lik creative have been booking Bayley to be credible or anything. They have pimped up,Alexa and Sash. And pretty much trashed the very idea of another's Alexa and Bayley match.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I really liked the booking of Sheasaro last night, I hate it when 2 singles guys make the tag champs look like chumps (unless they're pure chickens huts and can get more over bg taking a dust)


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

What is the logic between Cass vs Show as main event when you got a triple threat involving the three contenders to the world title ?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> What is the logic between Cass vs Show as main event when you got a triple threat involving the three contenders to the world title ?


Because Vince McMahon and his fetish for big men will never die. He still thinks it's the 80's!


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm completely okay with it.

You get a good RAW, with some very good parts for the first two hours.
Then put all the filler crap in the last hour, when many viewers tune out anyway.

If RAW is going to be three hours, this is definitely the way to do it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I just watched this weeks shows, after missing them live.

WOW.

Raw was good. What I enjoyed...

- Rollins/Ambrose + Cesaro/Sheamus.
- Progression of Samson.
- The Kalisto sighting was nice. He needs more TV time!
- Balor's mindgames were kool.
- The CW tag match was pretty kool.
- The triple threat was fiya. Reigns winning makes sense. 
- I liked the Heyman promo.
- The main event was odd... they're really trying to get Big Cass and Enzo over...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty disturbing that before the NFL season even starts, just a few weeks from SummerSlam, in which they basically give away the SummerSlam main event minus one person, and days later now, this thread didn't even hit 1,000 posts on a board of die-hards. Disturbing to say the least.

:lmao


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Not even close to 100 pages a day before next week's show's thread will be opened is indeed ... a disturbance in the force.


----------

